# Occupations?



## Woody (Feb 23, 2005)

After carrying on conversations with people here for the past 3 or 4 years --- I'm wondering how many professions are represented with our membership?

What do you do for a living? -- How long?

We probably have everything from a Brain Surgeon to a Gigolo?


I've been a Taxidermist for the past 34 years.


----------



## dusty (Feb 23, 2005)

*Work ????*

I own a security (alarm ) company, we do service-repair-installation-monitoring. And other low voltage work.

Dusty


----------



## Woody's Janitor (Feb 23, 2005)

Student and I work in the HVAC dept. at school.
I make custom motorcycle doors on the side!


----------



## PFDR1 (Feb 23, 2005)

*Soldier*

Defender of our Freedom 19yrs.2months (Airborne Infantry).


----------



## CAL (Feb 23, 2005)

Farmed all my life till a heart attack shut me down.Grew peanuts,corn,cotton,grain sorghum,wheat, rye,and soybeans.Had a livestock operation,cattle and hogs also.Was working around 1100 acres.


----------



## matthewsman (Feb 23, 2005)

*Bread man*

Independant distributor for Flowers Baking Co.


----------



## Hunterrs (Feb 23, 2005)

Deputy Sheriff for the past 20 years


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Feb 23, 2005)

Corrections Officer...3 1/2 yrs..


----------



## Toliver (Feb 23, 2005)

CAL said:
			
		

> Farmed all my life till a heart attack shut me down.Grew peanuts,corn,cotton,grain sorghum,wheat, rye,and soybeans.Was working around 1100 acres.



MAN!!   You take your food plots seriously, don't you?!!   



I'm a police officer.


----------



## Dustin Pate (Feb 23, 2005)

College student at University of West Georgia. Real Estate Major. Cut grass and do other odd jobs in spare time.


----------



## Paymaster (Feb 23, 2005)

HR department, Payroll and Attendance Admin. A host of other HR functions as well.
 Been at present company 18 years.


----------



## Carp (Feb 23, 2005)

Aircraft Quality Inspector for the D.O.D. (was aircraft and jet engine mechanic before) 25 years.


----------



## bilgerat (Feb 23, 2005)

I run my own marine sales and service company , been in the boat industry  my whole life, my dad owned a sporting goods and gun  store and then a marine dealership in the atlanta area. my dad was the one who gave me the handel Bilgerat cause I stayed in the bilges of boats working on them all the time.


----------



## NGaHunter (Feb 23, 2005)

Electronic Tech/Computer Tech for the State School System...16 yrs with 14 to go


----------



## Buzz (Feb 23, 2005)

I am an IT Consultant Architect.    What that means is that I design computer systems for your enterprise and participate in part or all phases of the implementation.   I am not  what most people think of as a  “programmer,” but I am fully proficient in C, C++, VB, Java, XML, XSLT, C#, .NET, ASP, ASP.NET, JSP, PHP, Sql Server, Oracle, and MySql.   Most of the projects I have done lean towards Microsoft for the architecture but I have done quite a few Unix projects and a couple of Linux projects as well.   I have been doing this since I escaped from GT ten years ago.    

It does not mean that I am going to know how to fix your printer though


----------



## huntin1 (Feb 23, 2005)

Police officer - 25 years


huntin1


----------



## Skipper (Feb 23, 2005)

Self employed Insurance Agent.  We have a large agency contracted to the largest carrier in Kentucky.  The company itself uses agents for a lot of things like underwriters and claims.  My primary job is inspecting property and getting quotes.  I look for hazards, faulty construction etc.

I've done a lot of things over time from construction to electronics technician and radio dj.  I even worked for the city when I was in High School.  

Skipper


----------



## bossgobbler (Feb 23, 2005)

I work in our  family business--been there  25 years.  My great granddaddy and his 4 brothers started a sand company in 1903 and we've been mining sand ever since.  Brown Brothers Sand Company in Junction City, GA.  I'm the fourth generation to work there and we've got the fifth started .


----------



## Flash (Feb 23, 2005)

Retired (20 yrs 3 months) USAF


----------



## Duramax (Feb 23, 2005)

I work in aircraft tooling for Delta Airlines.  Been there 6 1/2 yrs.


----------



## Al33 (Feb 23, 2005)

*Emergendy Services Dispatcher/Security Officer for past 25 years*

Only two more to go! If I can make THAT long.  

Seems like I have had to wear a uniform all my life.   Can hardly wait to have the time to pursue my art and promote it.


----------



## mudpupy (Feb 23, 2005)

I own a grading co.Been doing this for 15 years.


----------



## shotgun (Feb 23, 2005)

Transportation Sales/ Terminal Manager twenty years Last eight years Sales Manager Threadmill manufacture.
Four to go and Mountains of North Georgia here I come!!


----------



## gobble79 (Feb 23, 2005)

HS Teacher--22 years


----------



## Uncle T (Feb 23, 2005)

*Retired AF*

Retired AF (20yrs) 

Work for D.O.D. located at Lockheed in Marietta (civil service)


----------



## J Ferguson (Feb 23, 2005)

Heating and air   fer 30 years ( note thats also my age (30) its a family business ) its all I ever done on my summer breaks from school since I can rember


----------



## thomasr (Feb 23, 2005)

United States Air Force...Combat Communications...26 years...wish I had another 26 to give.

                    REX


----------



## frankwright (Feb 23, 2005)

I am retired from Delta Air Lines. 32 years in Aircraft maintenance, the last 11 I was a supervisor.

Been retired just over three years and I am now a Deer,Bass,Turkey Bum and professional Grand Kid Spoiler and baby Sitter. My best work so far.


----------



## huntnnut (Feb 23, 2005)

Woody, I'd never thought you would have guessed.  I've been a Gigalo since I was 18 years old....  






However....






I'm also the S.E. Regional Manager for a sales rep firm out of CT. providing mechanical (HVAC/Chillers) equipment and electrical equipment (large electric motors) to the nuclear power industry with over 20 years in the industry.  I now do this in my spare time when I'm not messing around on Woody's....

For the first 18 years I worked for a company that supplied the main control boards and related controls throughout the plants along with seismic and environmental testing to the nuclear industry on a national basis. 

I've also worked on-site as a contractor at the following nuclear plants.

GA Power, Plant Vogtle
CP&L, Shearon Harris Plant
N.E. Utilities, Millstone Plant
Texas Utilities, Commanche Peak Plant

So I now glow in the dark..........


----------



## Kdog (Feb 23, 2005)

I just goof on on the puter all day.  Here and at the GONetwork site mainly.

Other than that, I am a Facilities/Property Manager.  Have 6 locations in GA, another 132 sites in the US, 14 in Canada, and 4 in Brazil.  I love what I do, but I have gotten it so cleaned up, and running so smooth, I get bored weekly.  Have been in this line of work for 16 years.

Kdog


----------



## Jeff Phillips (Feb 23, 2005)

I have been selling industrial valves for 26 years. I call on pulp and paper, power, and mining mostly. I cover 22 states from Miami to Maine to Ohio to Alabama and work with our 26 salesmen plus distributors. Most weeks I'm on the road 2 to 4 nights.


----------



## HT2 (Feb 23, 2005)

*Woody........*

Well, I've only had "3" jobs in my life....

Currently I drive for a Foodservice Company that covers the southeastern United states...

I've been doin' that for a little over 5 years now..........

Not a "sexy" job.......But it pays well and I only work "4" days a week.......


----------



## mrfudd (Feb 23, 2005)

Phone company electronic tech 6 years

satellite/wideband tech USAF/ Air National Guard 17 years


----------



## HOWCO (Feb 23, 2005)

VP of a large erosion control company here in Atlanta and also own another company (HOWCO)that takes care of the cleaning needs for new construction ( I have 2 crews that pressure wash new homes and 2 crews of ladies that take care of the interior cleaning on the same units).We are starting a roll off container division april 1st for construction debris and land clearing debris. 
Before this I managed Galyans sporting goods stores in Ga and in Buffalo NY.


----------



## Howard Roark (Feb 23, 2005)

School teacher and professional speller.


----------



## TurkeyCreek (Feb 23, 2005)

mechanical design specialist (fake engineer since i'm not registered). work for a firm designing industrial facilities., been doing it for 26 years.


----------



## Son (Feb 23, 2005)

*occupations*

Navy Vet 60-64, communications, super fast International Morse code radio operator during the Cuban Crisis. RM2
Taxidermist since 1958, full time a time or two.
Retired from GTE, special services Tampa Fl. (now Verizon)
Presently a contractor, ceramic tile, house renovations and repair.


----------



## HT2 (Feb 23, 2005)

*Mike..........*



			
				maddog said:
			
		

> mechanical design specialist (fake engineer since i'm not registered). work for a firm designing industrial facilities., been doing it for 26 years.


Registered or not.........

You must be doin' somethin' right!!!!!!!!!

Most people don't let it go for 26 years if you're doin' it wrong.......


----------



## quailchaser (Feb 23, 2005)

Police Officer...18 years


----------



## bubbabuck (Feb 23, 2005)

Ga. Power since High School......21 years Helper , Apprentice , Lineman , and the last 2 plus years as a "Distribution Operator"....I control everything from the Substation to your House,as well as Dispatch Troublemen and Crews......No more climbing poles !!!!


----------



## SKYNYRD (Feb 23, 2005)

Self employed.  Civil Engineer by degree, but do more computer aided drafting than design for metal building companies.


----------



## Todd E (Feb 23, 2005)

Lineman..............15 years.

Started at ripe ol' age of 19. Way too big of a gap between retirement eligibility and SS(if it's still around). Guess I need to save rather than spending so much $$ on hunting, huh?  

I love climbing poles


----------



## deersled (Feb 23, 2005)

air traffic controller..Lexington, KY....Nashville,TN....now the Big ATL. 19 yrs. and counting.  If you want to land on time---I expect some kickback! haha


----------



## sniper13 (Feb 24, 2005)

I am a registered Radiological Technologist  ( X-Ray Tech.)
I've worked in hospitals all over the state for 35yrs. Got tired. I now work for a mobile x-ray company 4 days a week. 
I go to nursing homes, jails & prisons and my favorite.....
  mental hospitals. No problem getting out of the nursing homes, but sometimes the other two  give me problems.


----------



## deerhunter401 (Feb 24, 2005)

uh.............................i work third shift at a japinese car factory (toyota georgetown,ky) been there for almost 7 years


----------



## Racor (Feb 24, 2005)

I'm a business owner...newest business is http://www.NationalContracting.com an internet site that automates most of the federal contracting paperwork for light metal manufactures. Scheduled to launch next month. In the hiring process now.

Been in the laser field for 22 years now. Worked on everything from the Star Wars Project to industrial laser cutting/welding systems. Made a laser system we sent to golf war I (sent 24 units) and it was a pretty thing! 24 hand held laser weapons disarmed over 100 tanks and countless foot soldiers with our troops suffering no losses. Very proud of that one.

Also made laser systems to harvest corn, set back fires in forest fire fighting, put the grill marks on hamburgers, trim blue jeans, cut car airbags and to locate and ID the type of schools of fish in the oceans for comercial fisherman.

Just sold a fabrication company that made parts for hosiptal beds, high end valves and misc contract work. Been involved in metal fabrication for 15 years on one level or another. I enjoy design and fabrication but don't ask me to weld! Not my best area! lol


----------



## Georgiaastro (Feb 24, 2005)

Inventory coordinator for a large healthcare company in Stone Mountain for the last 33 years.  

Larry


----------



## Vernon Holt (Feb 24, 2005)

*Occupation*

Retired Forester.  Worked 37 years for Union Camp Corp (now International Paper) at Savannah, Ga.  Only formal job that I ever had.  Loved it.

Grew up on a farm.  Spent most of my life in the woods, fields, lakes, and streams.  I envision myself to be an amateur Naturalist.

Vernon


----------



## Aztec (Feb 24, 2005)

Electrical Contractor since 1970.


----------



## Joe Moran (Feb 24, 2005)

Heating & Air for the past 16 years.

Starting to get pretty good at it!


----------



## MISSING RIDGE (Feb 24, 2005)

Retired (3-years end of coming May) Research Engineer with 37+ years at lockheed Martin-specialized in composite tooling and composite part fabrication. Now help my son with his antique business in Cartersville Georgia. Hunt,fish and carve wood whenever opportunity exists.


----------



## ramblinrack (Feb 24, 2005)

poor....but honest siding man. 34 yrs now. after graduating hs in 70', i worked 6 weeks at a stock brokerage at the ol trust co bank in downtown atl. could not handle the coat&tie and being indoors all the time. no regrets though, i work for myself and pretty much do what i want.


----------



## coon dawg (Feb 24, 2005)

*..........*

Wildlife Technician/Biologist, free lance outdoor writer, and dog handler/trainer for the last 30 years........


----------



## Jim Thompson (Feb 24, 2005)

For the most part nothing.

Although I am self employed and try to sell a house every once in a while.

Jim


----------



## leo (Feb 24, 2005)

*Retired*

When I did work it was primarily in the electrical field, marine, construction and industrial with some bio medical electronics also.

leo


----------



## DaddyPaul (Feb 24, 2005)

Classification Supervisor for the Florida Department of Corrections.  Going on 15 years service.  Main reason I keep this gig is it allows me to hunt turkeys every morning in the spring and bowhunt deer almost every morning in the fall.  I am not getting rich monetarily speaking but wouldn't trade the aforementioned benefits for the world.


----------



## TJay (Feb 24, 2005)

I have worked in the telecomm industry for the last 27 years.  Currently provision and test high speed voice and data circuits for our business customers.


----------



## HuntinRebel3 (Feb 24, 2005)

I am a Contract Administrator with the State of Florida.  Basically, I write contracts for services that are outsourced.  19 years experience, 10 in USAF and 9 with State of Florida.  To give you a prospective, I was one of the guys in the AF who bought the $500 hammers and $1000 toilet seats.     

And I still don't know what I wanna be when I grow up!


----------



## Preacher2671 (Feb 24, 2005)

I have been land surveying for the past 14 years and currently own a surveying and engineering company with a couple of other guys.

I have been pastoring a church for the last 3 years also.

one is a job....one is a calling.......both very fulfilling


----------



## littlewolf (Feb 24, 2005)

Software developer for the past 7 years. Spend way too much time indoors behind a desk.   

Guess that's why I itch for the outdoors in my free time..


----------



## JCASH (Feb 24, 2005)

Been In The Automotive Repair Business For 26 Years.
Started As A Oil Changer, Then Moved Up To Full Mechanical Repairs. For The Past 11 Years Have Been Managing Automotive Collision Repair Center For Car Dealership.


----------



## Randy (Feb 24, 2005)

I work for an archtectural firm.  We design schools mostly.  I am the specifications writer and the Quality Control guy.  I check every thing to make sure everything is correct adn covered before it goes out to bid.  I have been doing this for about 20 years now.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 24, 2005)

I have been in different positions in Industrial and Facility Maintenance for the past 32 years. Mechanic, Electrician, Supervision.

Currently a Facility Manager for a county government.


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Feb 24, 2005)

I'm a project manager for a mechanical contractor. We do HVAC, plumbing and industrial piping for heavy commercial and industrial applications.

I am also the companies safety engineer. That means I wear a belt AND suspenders!

(We used to do an occasional school but found Randy to be too much of hassle on that quality control stuff!)  

Oh yea! I started in this field as ditch digger 21 years ago but have been working as a manager for about 15 years.

After college I was a cross country trucker for about 4-5 years.


----------



## bubbabuck (Feb 24, 2005)

Todd E said:
			
		

> Lineman..............15 years.
> 
> Started at ripe ol' age of 19. Way too big of a gap between retirement eligibility and SS(if it's still around). Guess I need to save rather than spending so much $$ on hunting, huh?
> 
> I love climbing poles





I was always GLAD to see you guys come on the crew that just LOVED climbing them elmo elmo elmo poles !!!.......Especially when I was in Transmission !!!


----------



## MudDucker (Feb 24, 2005)

Tax and business attorney for over 20 years.  What can I say, it supports my hunting and fishing.


----------



## scdeerhunter (Feb 24, 2005)

Finanical manager for the government by day and Civil Engineering student @ The Citadel by night will graduate spring 07!!


----------



## beginnersluck (Feb 24, 2005)

PE teacher, High school football coach, strength and conditioning coach, and avid hunter/fisher.


----------



## huntfish (Feb 24, 2005)

Environmental Consultant for the past 16 years.  I deal primarily on regulatory compliance and also remediation of hazardous wastses sites.


----------



## Michael Lee (Feb 24, 2005)

Operations Manager of the Valdosta State University Office of Financial Aid by day................

Co-owner of television and video production company as well as host of Southern Backwoods Adventures TV show the rest of the hours of every day!!

ML


----------



## Zack attack (Feb 24, 2005)

CNC machinist 4 1/2 yrs. Bond servant of the Lord Jesus Christ, the rest of my life.


----------



## Timberman (Feb 24, 2005)

I run a wood dealership as well as a hardwood sawmill. Long periods of boredom interrupted by moments of sheer panic.


----------



## Limbshaker (Feb 24, 2005)

Finished college at ABAC, went to work with the GBI, came back home as a Sheriff's Dept Investigator, got disheartened in Law Enforcement, (respect you guys still in it a lot)
Went to work as a union Electrical apprentice:20 years ago. 
Local 508, out of Savannah, held every position in the company except President.
Now I am an Electrical Contractor,(Commercial and Industrial) General Contractor (Commercial and Industrial)Telecommunications Contractor, (Commercial Industrial and Institutional) and have a Dry Cleaners and Laundry.......I'm thinking about running an AVON route in my spare time.


----------



## spaceman (Feb 24, 2005)

*occupation: Rocket Scientist.*

I work for United Space Alliance a division of Boeing and Lockheed who has the subcontract from NASA to get the 3 remaining shuttles ready for launch and send them into outer space.


----------



## GA_Longhorn (Feb 24, 2005)

I retired from Southwestern Bell, in Texas, after 29 years.

Moved my little bride to Georgia and took a postion with a large CLEC. I provide Tier3 Technical Support for a network of Highspeed data and VOIP. I want to reire again and move back to Texas so I can enjoy my Grandkids before they get grown.


----------



## FootLongDawg (Feb 24, 2005)

Work in Scheduling @ Lockheed Martin in Marietta for 26 years.  My side job is brain surgery


----------



## J.T. (Feb 24, 2005)

Director of Engineering for medium sized architectural metals fabrication company.  We manufacture decorative walls and ceilings.  I also have a side business doing exterior metal panel and curtainwall submittal drawings for various companies.


----------



## Tom Borck (Feb 24, 2005)

Teacher:

I have taught grades 6-12 mainly Math (pre-algebra, algebra I, algebra II and several applied math courses at the high school) and taught Business Math and Pre-Algebra at Ogechee Tech. College.

Been doing it for 11 years! 

Used to be a job supervisor for a construction company based in South Florida where we built golf courses, lakes, house pads and general earth moving.


----------



## dbodkin (Feb 24, 2005)

27 years with Hewlett Packard. HPUX/Linux system revovery specialist and now Storage Area Network consultant.


----------



## Outdoor-Writer07 (Feb 24, 2005)

*Looks like I am the only one...*

Looks like I am the only one with my occupation.... I work in the grave service and vault setting business. I work funerals and if you being buried in a concrete vault, I set it and and set up the rest of the funeral (tent, chairs, carpet). When it's all over I load everything up, lower the occupied vault into the ground and cover it up. After that I head to the house. Just remember.... I'm the last one that will ever let you down!!!


----------



## Havana Dude (Feb 24, 2005)

*Fireman*

Been a fireman for 19 years, 14 of which, have been driving the firetrucks. Has to be the most desireable job for hunters and fishermen. 24 hrs on duty and 48 off. SWEEEEEET! I also do home repairs on my days off when not in the woods. As a matter of fact, I am hard at it right now at the firehouse. Reading all these posts can be exhausting!!!! I think I'll take a nap later.


----------



## Chuck Martin (Feb 24, 2005)

USMC for 8 years and Law Enforcement for nearly 17 years. I worked special ops and was a DI in the Corps and have worked SWAT for 14 of my years on the "job". Currently I'm assigned to training full time and have been doing that for the last 4 years, it's a living................


----------



## QuackAddict (Feb 24, 2005)

I am a sales rep with Echostar Communications/Dish Network.  I just got my real estate license but I am not sure if/when I am going to try that industry out.  I just can't afford to rely only on commisions from real estate right now.  I would love to find a sales job that would allow me to work in the outdoor/hunting/fishing industry.


----------



## BIG HORN (Feb 24, 2005)

*Security ESD*

Started out with the Atlanta P.D., third generation law dog. Loved the work but not the pay. 
Started working here with Al 21 years ago, a lot duller but safer. 
Started a small home remodeling  company several years ago, on the side, with xcooncop.  Now that is fun I love the smell of saw dust.


----------



## coon dawg (Feb 24, 2005)

*Outdoor Writer.........*

I'm just diein' to meet ya   .....Chuck...dad was a DI at Lejuene for years before he married my mother.........life was tough......lol


----------



## stickflinger (Feb 24, 2005)

Ga. Dept of Corrections 11yrs
Ga. Conservation Ranger 5yrs


----------



## Tom Borck (Feb 24, 2005)

Chuck Martin said:
			
		

> USMC for 8 years and Law Enforcement for nearly 17 years. I worked special ops and was a DI in the Corps and have worked SWAT for 14 of my years on the "job". Currently I'm assigned to training full time and have been doing that for the last 4 years, it's a living................



Hey Chuck is this you?


----------



## coon dawg (Feb 24, 2005)

*............*

that's rpaul on the left........


----------



## GAGE (Feb 24, 2005)

I am the sales mgr. for our family automobile dealership here in Athens. 
It has its perks, although working to many hours isn't  one of them.

Gage


----------



## Outdoor-Writer07 (Feb 24, 2005)

*Wait...*

Coon Dawg... C'mon man!!!


----------



## ryano (Feb 24, 2005)

Technical Education for going on about 5 years now.......

Appalachian Technical College


----------



## Chuck Martin (Feb 24, 2005)

Tom Borck said:
			
		

> Hey Chuck is this you?


Tom, actually I'm taller and better looking than Gunny Ermey  If you look at the photo you see where I got my craving for cop food


----------



## teethdoc (Feb 24, 2005)

Pediatric Dentist at Children's Hospital.  Still wet behind the ears.

I'm looking forward to getting back to GA to set up my permanent practice.


----------



## gtaff (Feb 24, 2005)

Well to pay the bills I am a Life Insurance Agent.  I have been doing that for 3 years.
My wife and I also have a Candle shop she started 4 years ago where we make our own candles.
I also day work cattle and announce rodeos.  I prefer the cowboy ways of making a living but i do have to pay the bills.


----------



## Jim McRae (Feb 24, 2005)

I own a retail flower shop. I've been in the business for my whole life and have owned the shop for 13 years.


Jim M.


----------



## HT2 (Feb 24, 2005)

*Ah.........*



			
				Tom Borck said:
			
		

> Hey Chuck is this you?


  I remember that movie!!!!!!!!!!!

That seargent ain't gonna be screamin' for much longer!!!!!!!


----------



## Chuck Martin (Feb 24, 2005)

HT2 said:
			
		

> I remember that movie!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> That seargent ain't gonna be screamin' for much longer!!!!!!!


Easy Tim or I've got a little present for you


----------



## Briar (Feb 24, 2005)

Deputy Sheriff / Law enforcement for 10 years . Currently School Resource Officer .


----------



## Jim Ammons (Feb 24, 2005)

4 1/2 years retired and enjoying every minute.

14 years small loan manager-got out of this type work due to stress, etc.

28+ years Dalton Utilities-Supervisor Service Dept.-Water, Sewer, Gas, Electricity-Last 2 years before retirement-Regulatory Pretreatment Coordinator.


----------



## Duff (Feb 24, 2005)

Own Elite Door/Doors by Design for 12 yrs.  We build/design custom steel carriage style overhead doors as well as install, sale, and service most any type overhead door.


Good thread Woody. Nice to know what everyone does when they are not here.


----------



## duckbill (Feb 24, 2005)

Purchasing Agent for Reedy Creek Improvement District for 16 yrs.  We are the utility company for Disney.  Yes,  Disney has it's own utility company.  Gas turbine,3 chiller plants, natural gas, solid waste, water, waste water treatment plant, survey, recycling facility, road crew, etc..  I dislike it very much, but I have a family to think about.  I'm dreaming of Georgia(someday  ),


----------



## SADDADDY (Feb 24, 2005)

*Land Surveyor*

18 years


----------



## mpowell (Feb 24, 2005)

school teacher and coach--this is my seventh year.  taught high school for three years and middle school for four.


----------



## Nick_T (Feb 24, 2005)

Woodland firefighter for 15 years, before that I use to turn wrenchs for CAT in Albany.

Nick T


----------



## elvis*tcb (Feb 24, 2005)

Im a project engineer for the Ga DOT. Been doing it for 10 years.I make sure that the contractors do what they are supposed they do from start to finish on roads and bridges. I also deal with the public and politicians that are affected by our projects.


----------



## jeclif (Feb 24, 2005)

R@D for Herty foundation( gofer)


----------



## Clint-06 (Feb 24, 2005)

Run an Import/Export business, for the last 7 years. Imported about everything you can imagine, trying to push in the direction of importing mountable trophies for hunters coming back from deepest darkest Africa!

Before that, sold/installed/repaired irrigation systems...

Clint-06


----------



## Cranium (Feb 24, 2005)

co-owner of a computer parts company for the last 4yrs. We sell service parts nationwide for HP,Compaq,Toshiba,Ibm,&Dell notebooks & pc's.

Before that..16 years of various management positions for various GE businesses


----------



## braintree (Feb 24, 2005)

I am a paramedic and I am also on the SERT team with the County Sheriff's Department as the team medic.


----------



## ufg8r93 (Feb 24, 2005)

*Occupation*

Institutional Investment Consultant for almost 13 years. I essentially help pension funds, 401k plans, endowments, foundations, and other large pools of assets design, implement, and monitor their investment programs. I hold the Chartered Financial Analyst designation (think of it as a CPA for investment folks).

I have clients all over the place. Tampa, Jax, two in Louisiana, one in Dallas, one in Chicago, one outside Boston, one in DC, one in Baltimore, three in Iowa, two in NC, etc. I travel quite a bit, including some intl travel (mostly London).

 It's a great job with lots of perks. Living half my life around the schedule at Hartsfield is not one of them...


----------



## whiskers (Feb 24, 2005)

*Hvac*

Been in the HVAC field for 20 years now. Currently working on Train (locomotive) HVAC systems. Different than residentail HVAC but interesting and no crawling under houses or in attics OR DRIVING 200 MILES AROUND ATLANTA MAKING 10 STOPS A DAY.  Whew!!!!!!!! I feel better now.


Whiskers


----------



## W4DSB (Feb 24, 2005)

Industrial Electrician , been working in the food mfg industry for the last 22 years. Installation , controls and plc's


----------



## Dannyboy (Feb 24, 2005)

Sell industrial pipe, valves and fitings to pay for the hunting, camping, fishing and 4-wheeler habits.


----------



## Limb Hanger (Feb 24, 2005)

Sounds pretty borring after reading all of ya'lls jobs but I farm........~300ac of apples, ~100ac peaches, 500ac corn, 15ac squash, 15ac strawberries and run a retail produce buisness in the spare time!


----------



## teethdoc (Feb 24, 2005)

Limb Hanger said:
			
		

> Sounds pretty borring after reading all of ya'lls jobs but I farm........~300ac of apples, ~100ac peaches, 500ac corn, 15ac squash, 15ac strawberries and run a retail produce buisness in the spare time!




Borring???  I would venture to say that most of us would love to be a farmer.


----------



## Limb Hanger (Feb 24, 2005)

Teethdoc.............I like it pretty good!


----------



## Limbshaker (Feb 24, 2005)

Limb Hanger, You could probably stick a broomstick in the ground, and it would root. I wish I could do that. I envy what you do.
HHH


----------



## 7 Mag (Feb 24, 2005)

I've been working in major construction for 26 years, project controls and construction management. Built chemical plants, refineries, paper plant and power plant. I've worked from Florida to Texas to West Virginia.


----------



## fredw (Feb 24, 2005)

Worked in the software development area of the world's largest computer manufacturer for 31 years.  Retired, got bored, and went back as a contracter for seven more years.  Retired for real now....full time Grandpa, part time fisherman (no more than two, maybe three, days a week) and hunter (four or five days a week during deer season).  Pay is very low.....the rewards are great.


----------



## GeauxLSU (Feb 24, 2005)

*Once again, cuz I know you love it Woody....*

I am a dynamic figure, often seen scaling walls and crushing ice. 
I have been known to remodel train stations on my lunch breaks, making them more efficient in the area of heat retention. 
I translate ethic slurs for Cuban refugees, I write award winning operas, I manage time efficiently.
Occasionally, I tread water for three days in a row. 
I woo women with my sensuous and godlike trombone playing, I can pilot bicycles up severe incline with unflagging speed, and I cook Thirty-Minute Brownies in twenty minutes. 
I am an expert in stucco, a veteran in love, and an outlaw in Peru. 
Using only a hoe and a large glass of water, I once single-handedly defended a small village in the Amazon Basin from a horde of ferocious army ants. 
I play bluegrass cello, I was scouted by the Mets, I am the subject of numerous documentaries. 
When Im bored, I build large suspension bridges in my yard. 
I enjoy urban hang gliding. 
On Wednesdays, I repair electrical appliances free of charge. 
I am an abstract artist, a concrete analyst, and a ruthless bookie. 
Critics worldwide swoon over my original line of corduroy evening wear. 
I dont perspire. 
I am a private citizen, yet I receive fan mail. 
I have been caller nine and have won the weekend passes. Last summer I toured New Jersey with a traveling centrifugal force demonstration. 
I bat .400. 
My deft floral arrangements have earned me fame in international botany circles. 
Children trust me. 
I can hurl tennis rackets at small moving objects with deadly accuracy. 
I once read Paradise Lost, Moby Dick, and David Copperfield in one day and still had time to refurbish an entire dining room that evening. 
I know the exact location of every food item in the supermarket. 
I have performed several covert operations for the CIA. 
I sleep once a week; when I do sleep, I sleep in a chair. While on vacation in Canada, I successfully negotiated with a group of terrorists who had seized a small bakery. 
The laws of physics do not apply to me. 
I balance, I weave, I dodge, I frolic, and my bills are all paid. 
On weekends, to let off steam, I participate in full-contact origami. 
Years ago I discovered the meaning of life but forgot to write it down. 
I have made extraordinary four course meals using only a mouli and a toaster oven. 
I breed prizewinning clams. 
I have won bullfights in San Juan, cliff-diving competitions in Sri Lanka, and spelling bees at the Kremlin. 
I have played Hamlet, I have performed open-heart surgery, and I have spoken with Elvis.

Hunt/fish safely,
Phil


----------



## PWalls (Feb 24, 2005)

Mechanical Engineer. 10 years now.


----------



## GA DAWG (Feb 24, 2005)

I work for the City of cumming waste water treatment plant.I'm a class 1 operater been doing it for 8yrs now.Cant believe its been that long.Work 10hrs a day 4 days a week.


----------



## Limbshaker (Feb 24, 2005)

Wow, GEAUXLSU, how many of you are there?
What do you charge an hour?


----------



## Donkeytoe (Feb 24, 2005)

Licensed Geotechnical Engineer/Proejct Manager.  That means I play with dirt for a living.


----------



## Nick_T (Feb 24, 2005)

BEARDGITTER said:
			
		

> Wow, GEAUXLSU, how many of you are there?
> What do you charge an hour?



Na, he just said at a Holiday Inn Express last night.

Nick T


----------



## HT2 (Feb 24, 2005)

*Phil..........*

You're really startin' to scare me bud...........


----------



## Limbshaker (Feb 24, 2005)

He had to have more than one room!!!


----------



## the HEED! (Feb 24, 2005)

*We all think our jobs stink at some time right?*

Are they really that bad?


----------



## Lucky Chandler (Feb 24, 2005)

*Getting to the bottom of the barrel*

I figured I'd wait until all the legitimate jobs had been written about ...

I'm a lawyer; I do all sorts of trial work, both civil litigation (road wrecks, contracts, divorces, and pretty much anything else two parties can fight over) and criminal defense all the way from speeding to death penalty murder defense.  On occasion I'll draft a will or do a real estate closing.


----------



## MCG DAWG (Feb 24, 2005)

*Well . .*

. . I'm a family medicine physician here in Ringgold Georgia, my hometown.  Been out of residency for two years.  Also work as an ER doc at a small ER on Monteagle Mountain in Tennessee.  I truly love what I do and you can't beat that.


----------



## Meriwether Mike (Feb 24, 2005)

President and CEO of Tri Tech, Inc. A metal fabrication company. If you have been in the Cobb Galleria Center you have seen our product in the atrium. If you have been to the Marriott At Sawgrass you have seen our product in the atrium. If you have stood in line at Six Flags you were standing in our que line.


----------



## reylamb (Feb 24, 2005)

I am the chief engineer/station manager of the local Univision owned station.  I fix, maintain, and install high power television transmitters, microwave links, cameras, switchers, editors, tape machines, monitors and anything and everything else related to the operation of the television station...............at least that is what I tell my wife.  As the chief I actually tell others to do most of the things on the list above.

The one thing that I still do from time to time is climbe TV and radio towers........the big ones.............not the little cellular jobs, the 1400" and above towers.  Next time you go past Chateau Elan and see the big tower behind it, look near the top, that guy up there just might be me.

I have been here for 5 years, prior to that I was the chief at WCBD in Charleston, SC for 2 years, prior to that I was the IT guy for WCBD.

I enjoy my job.  The best thing a general manager at a TV station can ever have is engineers with nothing to do, that means everything is working.


----------



## dutchman (Feb 24, 2005)

I am a safety manager for a metals distribution company.


----------



## Augie (Feb 24, 2005)

House Husband, Mr. Mom, Doorman for 2 cats and 2 dogs, A fix it God with duct tape and bailing wire, tractor operator/bloody knuckle mechanic, corn fairy for wildlife, answer service for 2 teenagers, e-bay seller, hunter/gatherer..... Guess that's enough for now.
May be going back into radio later this year as our son will be going into the USMC this summer and our daughter will turn 16 and can drive herself around soon.... all prayers accepted and appreciated on that one.


----------



## ramblinrack (Feb 24, 2005)

WOW....we have just about every type of occupation on here imaginable except.......THE GUY WHO DRIVES THE PORTA-POTTY-TRUCK. every time one rolls up to the job site i can't resist tellin' him...."gee mister, i thought i had a elmo job."


----------



## Keith48 (Feb 24, 2005)

Life and health insurance agent - 9 years

Professional sax player - 17 years


----------



## mpowell (Feb 24, 2005)

Southern Steel said:
			
		

> . . . If you have stood in line at Six Flags you were standing in our que line.



great!  so you're the one to blame!!!


----------



## Jim Thompson (Feb 24, 2005)

ramblinrack said:
			
		

> WOW....we have just about every type of occupation on here imaginable except.......THE GUY WHO DRIVES THE PORTA-POTTY-TRUCK. every time one rolls up to the job site i can't resist tellin' him...."gee mister, i thought i had a elmo job."



I drive a porta potty truck.

Jim


----------



## ramblinrack (Feb 24, 2005)

Jim Thompson said:
			
		

> I drive a porta potty truck.
> 
> Jim



well then...for all you do...this bud's for you!


----------



## beretta (Feb 24, 2005)

I have been for the last 17yrs "turning wrenches". ASE Master Technician, Chrysler Gold Master Tech. It's funny, I started out fixing my car because of lack of funds. Now it pays the bills. Cars sure have changed. I like kidding around with our trainee's...You ever thrown a "loaded" condensor to someone  .


----------



## Handgunner (Feb 24, 2005)

I farm crickets and fajita patches...


----------



## cowboyron (Feb 24, 2005)

WOW !......That was alot to read but very interesting. I have been in the Fiberglass industry since out of high school that makes it about 28 years. I have constructed out of fiberglass every thing from a Killer Whale to a porta-potti back before they were made from plastic. Most of my career has been in the boat industry. I now have a shop in Chiefland Fl. where I manufacture water tanks, Flats boats, Shooting houses and dog boxes.
Working to try to get more product in the hunting industry.


----------



## Augie (Feb 24, 2005)

Cowboyron, You must know where Fowlers Bluff is then?
My kids go to Chiefland HS 
Hi Neighbor


----------



## biggabuck (Feb 24, 2005)

I work for forsyth county water and sewer departmant.I'm a crew supervisor so yall know what that means i really dont do much. I've been there about 6yrs with my old pal craig knight.oh yea he doesnt do much either.but man do we have fun.


----------



## Hawg (Feb 24, 2005)

Electrician.........19 years


----------



## Eddy M. (Feb 24, 2005)

RN in GI lab/Sedation RN


----------



## cowboyron (Feb 24, 2005)

Augie, Yes Sir I know where Fowlers Bluff is. It sure is good to see someone from the neighborhood on Woodys.


----------



## JByrd15 (Feb 24, 2005)

College student at West Ga., work for my dad (he builds houses and develops) I do punch out work and whatever else he needs me to do.


----------



## Hal (Feb 24, 2005)

Sports chauffeur  for roller hockey,soccer, cross country and any other sport my boys decide to play. 
In my spare time I am a electronic tech for Uncle Sam and have been for almost 23 yrs.


----------



## Mrbowdeadly (Feb 24, 2005)

Mortgage broker.  I am the liason between borrower and lender.  I find the loan that fits your exact situation, and put it all together for you.  I love to get people loans who don't feel they could ever own a home, it is gratifying.

     Cowboy and Augie, I love fishing at Fowlers Bluff.  Augie, I think Cowboy should take us out on one of his fancy flats boats he makes!  We could be consultants!

MBD


----------



## Greg Tench (Feb 24, 2005)

This week, brain surgeon....next wk. maybe a double "naut"spy.   Commercial & Industrial Plbg & Pipefitter, 25 yrs.


----------



## Florida John (Feb 24, 2005)

Phosphate miner


----------



## gabuckeye (Feb 24, 2005)

Corrections Officer with the Jacksonville Sheriff's Office - 31 years - this is my last!  Next job is full time hunting and fishing.


----------



## j_seph (Feb 24, 2005)

*Guess I am the only one in this business*

even though it's part time You guys ever see one of your wifes/girlfriends Chip-N-Dales calanders laying around? well........................................................................................................So have I   .................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................  
But I do civil design/drafting for a firm in Gainesville have been in mechanical drafting as well for the past 7yrs.Have drove dump/cement truck and was a logger for 3 yrs


----------



## brandon (Feb 24, 2005)

Originally got a degree in mechanical engineering. Worked for the man for 10 years at Georgia Power/Southern Company doing everything from Distribution Engineering to being responsible for the design & development of their customer-facing Internet operations.

I was finally blessed with enough business that I could go full time on my own not too long ago - now I spend all day managing a crew that develops web sites and making sure those sites stay online 24x7x365.

So far so good. It's a lot of work but I love what I do. What more could you ask for!?  

Brandon


----------



## Woodsong (Feb 25, 2005)

A little bit of everything for me these days....Basically V.P. of Acquisition and Development for a local building and development company, as well as doing 3rd party land/commercial sales.


----------



## southernclay (Feb 25, 2005)

Real Estate


----------



## Timberman (Feb 25, 2005)

> You must know where Fowlers Bluff is then?



Augie,

I do. I lived in a rental just past dead mans curve on 345(I think). If you were coming from Chiefland you went west past Ushers timber took the 90 left and I lived in the subd on the right. Worked for GP when they had the office in Gulf Hammock. Shot my first Fla deer in Sandfly Huntclub.


----------



## bradpatt03 (Feb 25, 2005)

student at gainesville college in watkinsville and heating and air dispatcher


----------



## teethdoc (Feb 25, 2005)

Cowboyron you are in a darn good location to be making flats boats.  We have a place in Steinhatchee right down the road.  My grandfather liked to go to Chiefland to play golf pretty regularly.


----------



## georgiaboy (Feb 25, 2005)

Real Estate also.


----------



## HMwolfpup (Feb 25, 2005)

I do IT (information technology) - right now I'm a Network Administrator - have been Network Admin for 4 years and doing IT work for almost 8 years now, been at the same company for almost 7 years.  Started out doing desktop support and worked my way up.


----------



## Loafy (Feb 25, 2005)

Math Teacher- 5 years


----------



## vince (Feb 25, 2005)

*For 24 years*

A Police Officer.


----------



## Augie (Feb 25, 2005)

Mrbowdeadly said:
			
		

> Mortgage broker.  I am the liason between borrower and lender.  I find the loan that fits your exact situation, and put it all together for you.  I love to get people loans who don't feel they could ever own a home, it is gratifying.
> 
> Cowboy and Augie, I love fishing at Fowlers Bluff.  Augie, I think Cowboy should take us out on one of his fancy flats boats he makes!  We could be consultants!
> 
> MBD



MBD, We lived in the little house across the street from the boat ramp at the bluff for 5 years, you probably parked your truck/trailer right next to our house at the time.
That was in the good ol' day's when the store there was for anglers, had bait, tackle and just a small corner inside where folks could sit, enjoy a beer or coffee and have a family atmosphere. Then they turned it into a full time bar, fenced off thier dock from the public and then went broke.
Too bad, they ran off a lot of long time customers.
It's all closed up now. 

We were there from '88 to '93 ,We bought 50 acres 2 miles from there and moved onto it in '93,   Good ol' days for sure.

And yes! I think we should be testing every boat Cowboyron builds just to be on the safe side, ya know?


----------



## Mac (Feb 25, 2005)

*Past and Present*

Captain in US Army  H.A.W.K. missle system

18 years, Teller to SVP ,  Banking

5 years ,  R/E Builder/Developer

Last 5 years as a Middle School Technology/Computer teacher.  I also coached baseball and basketball.

Ask me today and I will say this the worst job I have ever had.  This includes when I use to cut pulpwood and work in a textile mill, during high school.


----------



## electricanhunter (Feb 25, 2005)

*job*

Formen for union electrical contractor. been doing about 6.5 years.


----------



## Augie (Feb 25, 2005)

Timberman said:
			
		

> Augie,
> 
> I do. I lived in a rental just past dead mans curve on 345(I think). If you were coming from Chiefland you went west past Ushers timber took the 90 left and I lived in the subd on the right. Worked for GP when they had the office in Gulf Hammock. Shot my first Fla deer in Sandfly Huntclub.



I know right where you mean Timberman, We almost bought a double lot just across from the country store there.

I toured sandfly with some friends/members a couple times, but it was more for dog hunting and I'm more of a still hunter, though the few times I've gone hunting with others who own dogs, I enjoyed it.

This place is growing fast now, there's even power ran past sandfly from Cedar Key. 8 mile hill is all sold out and private now too.


----------



## Flint Hunter (Feb 25, 2005)

Commercial Real Estate Developer-  Office and Medical Buildings


----------



## jay sullivent (Feb 25, 2005)

i'm an electrician currently overseeing apartment jobs in Newnan, Atlanta, and columbus. going on 7 years in the field. sign man before that.


----------



## bubbafowler (Feb 25, 2005)

Junior in college, spent first two years at North Ga College and State Univ. Now living at home commuting to West Ga.  I work as a manager at the local papa John's.  hate the work and the pay, but I gotta have the money and they work with my screwed up schedule.  Plan to be a Physical Therapist if I can ever graduate!!!!!


----------



## GeauxLSU (Feb 25, 2005)

Mac said:
			
		

> Ask me today and I will say this the worst job I have ever had...


Hang in there Mac...   
Hunt/fish safely,
Phil


----------



## Eat More Possum (Feb 25, 2005)

Right now I'm a carpenter (19 years)............just till my Possum Farm will
support my family


----------



## Georgiaastro (Feb 25, 2005)

Jim Thompson said:
			
		

> I drive a porta potty truck.
> 
> Jim



So Jim you haul American made products, Huh  

Larry


----------



## ncman (Feb 25, 2005)

Industrial Electrician/Mechanic/Machinist/Pipe Fitter/What ever they feel like making a Maintanence do for the day. Been doing it for about 4 years since I graduated from college.


----------



## badcompany (Feb 25, 2005)

Diesel technician for 15 years working on school buses for all the little darlings to get back and forth to school. Finally made shop supervisor a little over two years ago. Working for a school system you have to wait on someone to die or move before the good jobs come open. Now they gotta wait on me.


----------



## badger (Feb 25, 2005)

Business owner (or maybe it owns me  ) German Car Repair, we fix Porsche BMW & Mercedes & have just expanded into Audi & Volkswagen repair www.germancarrepair.com
In our 3rd year now in Roswell & growing   

badger


----------



## Jkidd (Feb 25, 2005)

I m a work for Pepsi Bottling Group. Im a Pre-sell rep. I go around to the stores on my route and make out orders and sell in deals/displays and what ever else. I ve been with PBG for 5 yrs and enjoy it for the most part. Some days more than others...

Jason


----------



## Ramey Jackson (Feb 25, 2005)

National Sales Manager for a commercial door company. Plants in GA, TX, AZ.  I basically live in the air.


Anyone want to buy an overhead door?


----------



## Dep6 (Feb 25, 2005)

Deputy Sheriff


----------



## darrelllu613 (Feb 25, 2005)

*union industrial electrician*

union industrial electrician...7yrs. Prefer heavy, nasty, big industrial jobs...worked in most of all industrial plants in ATL. Helped  build Philips Arena..keep Ford,GM, Coca-Cola, Sunny-D and so on running with efficiency. Love it...except needing more and more time to hunt/fish. Why can't they let me off when I want to Hunt/Fish? Now hoping to establish my own electrical contracting business. Wish me luck...then I'll never have time to Hunt/Fish.


----------



## cowboyron (Feb 25, 2005)

Teethdoc, It is a good location and I have read in other post about your steinhatchee trips. Let me know when your coming down again we will have to go eat some sea food.

MBD and Augie, I have the first boat coming out of the mold next week. Only one problem I'm subcontracting these boats for Shallow Water Boats. Might can work it out in the near future for some test pilots.   
MBD, Have you had any luck finding some dirt up this way. I ain't been much help, I appologize for that but I have been under the gun at work. Its been all work and no play.


----------



## hawg dawg (Feb 25, 2005)

sawfiler for weyerhaeuser untill the dirty s.o.b sold us out


----------



## Highlonesome (Feb 26, 2005)

Truck Driver!


----------



## deerslayer1988 (Feb 26, 2005)

over the road truck driver, if ya see a red Roehl fladbed it just might be me


----------



## zman (Feb 26, 2005)

lineman for ga power.


----------



## Joe Moran (Feb 26, 2005)

GeauxLSU said:
			
		

> I am a dynamic figure, often seen scaling walls and crushing ice.
> I have been known to remodel train stations on my lunch breaks, making them more efficient in the area of heat retention.
> I translate ethic slurs for Cuban refugees, I write award winning operas, I manage time efficiently.
> Occasionally, I tread water for three days in a row.
> ...



Phil,

You've got issues man!


----------



## blindhog (Feb 26, 2005)

I have a cabinet shop.  Keep those interest rates LOW!

OK Alan?


----------



## Kansashunter (Feb 26, 2005)

President and CEO of Timms Enterprises. What do we do? Nothing, I just set up that email address thinking I might need it one day.  

Been working in the Kaolin mining industry for over 25 years. 
Along the way I owned Timms Carpets for 7 years. I started laying carpet at the age of 13. We specialized in carpet, but we also did wood flooring and ceramic tile. Good money just didn't like working for the public. Now I do a small amount of lawn care in the summer and home remodeling and framing on my off days from the chaulk mine. Oh!, as one of our new members ask me last spring. "Chris what do you do for a living?" "I run this hunting club" was my responce.


----------



## Glenn Ryan (Feb 28, 2005)

*Atlanta Firefighter*

Captain with the Atlanta Fire Dept (19 yr veteran), run a small residential painting business and about to start with the DEA cleaning up Meth labs part-time.(Haz-Mat Tecnician)


----------



## sr.corndog (Feb 28, 2005)

Automotive Instructor ASE certified.


----------



## Slayer (Mar 1, 2005)

*Federal Employee (FAA)*

I work as a Telecommunications Specialist supporting what we call the Southern Region (ASO). I am in charge of maintaining the integrity of the leased (Telco) & FAA owned (microwave links) assets. Almost all of the FAA's data (RADAR) and voice communications are carried via telco.  

Been doing this for over 18 years.


----------



## SouthPaw Draw (Mar 1, 2005)

Technical Writer for Delta Airlines at the TOC in Atlanta for 17 years.


----------



## Bill K (Mar 1, 2005)

I've been a carpenter/fabricator since I got out of the USN in 1988, where I worked on missle systems. I've done cabinet work, exhibit/museum work, architectural metal, and now I fabricate and install decorative exterior woodwork on large, custom, high end homes. We're doing Tom Glavine's house come late spring.

Edit: Forgot to mention, I helped fabricate exhibits for the International Game and Fish Museum in Dania, Florida.

I can do electronics bench work, low voltage wiring, computer repair, but that's not as rewarding as taking a pile of wood and creating something beautiful. Plus, it's alot more relaxed atmosphere.

On the side, I repair computers, hook up home entertainment systems, hook up security systems, work on paintball guns...mostly for friends, mostly for beer and food.


----------



## broadhead (Mar 1, 2005)

Art teacher and author of art text books and curriculum. Celebrating 20 years in the field of providing kleenexes and bathroom passes for the young people of southeast Georgia.


----------



## woody116 (Mar 1, 2005)

Deputy Sheriff for over 10 years now. Now working Investigations and have been in there for a little over 2 years


----------



## HuntinTom (Mar 1, 2005)

_Heart Surgeon_ - Sometimes work on the brain, and I do an occasional character enhancement procedure -- But, I usually stick with the heart


----------



## coon dawg (Mar 1, 2005)

*........*

and Tom's good at all of 'em........thanks........


----------



## Eshad (Mar 1, 2005)

Operations analyst for Russell Corporation in Atlanta.  I make sure the customer's forecast get's produced and back to our DC in time to ship.  You could just call it "fireman" most of the time.


----------



## x coon cop (Mar 1, 2005)

game & fish l.e. officer ( possum cop ) lockheed security with al an big horn, then a personal trainer in baseball (hitting,pitching,etc.)


----------



## OFD2Truck (Mar 1, 2005)

Fireman for the Orlando Fire Dept.  Days off I work for Oral surgeon putting people to sleep and also install Hardwood floors.  Prior to that I waterskied two years at Cyperess gardens and then 8 yrs sea world of Orlando.


----------



## Tom Borck (Mar 1, 2005)

HuntinTom said:
			
		

> _Heart Surgeon_ - Sometimes work on the brain, and I do an occasional character enhancement procedure -- But, I usually stick with the heart



Don't forget Dream Analyst!!


----------



## HuntinTom (Mar 1, 2005)

> Don't forget Dream Analyst!!


 Nah, that's just a hobby


----------



## Speakingstone (Mar 1, 2005)

I am a satellite engr,  Worked a local tv station for 26.


----------



## bull0ne (Mar 1, 2005)

I only work part-time as i need my rest from working long hours and various shifts as the CEO and CFO at THREE RIVERS WIZARD INC. Being the only employee my  duty is to see the following services are properly provided to the customer.

BIG BUCK ERADICATION

LONG BEARD POPULATION CONTROL

SOW BASS REMOVAL

PANFISH THINNING

ROD&REEL MISSED STRIKE CALIBRATION

FIREARMS TRAINED  TO STOP  UNEXPLAINED MISSES

COUNSELING IN THE FOLLOWING AREAS :LOVE,LAW,RELATIONSHIPS,MONEY and BUSINESS.


GENERAL LIFECOACH

PROBLEMS SOLVED

MYSTERIES REVEALED

 PSYHIC PALM READING

FAITH HEALING    (by appointment only)

  ALL SERVICES CURRENTLY OFFERED

     NOTICE:FROM 3-26-05 THRU  5-15-05 THE LONGBEARD POPULATION CONTROL WILL BE THE ONLY DAYTIME SERVICE OFFERED,ALL OTHERS NIGHTIME ONLY


----------



## neilm (Mar 2, 2005)

*journalist*

combat photographer for 25 years, now senior publications editor at Georgia Tech.


----------



## Outlaw Dawgsey Wales (Mar 2, 2005)

*I work at a manufacturing facility in Lagrange.I make*

 Material for Huggies Pull-ups.....................


----------



## gtaff (Mar 2, 2005)

*neilm*

My son got accepted at GA Tech about a month ago.  This kid is so bright.  Star student and scored a 1390 on his SAT and went to Gov. Honors last Summer.  This kid knows his mechanical enginerring stuff.  I always thought an enginerr drove the train not draw things.......
Anyway now I have to learn to cheer for the black and gold


----------



## HT2 (Mar 2, 2005)

*gt..........*

Man, that is "GREAT"!!!!!!!!!!!

A "1390"!!!!!!!!!!

WOW!!!!!!!!!

That's impressive.........

Glad to hear he "CHOSE" a "GOOD SCHOOL"!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## coon dawg (Mar 2, 2005)

*1390..............*

whoaaa............great score!!!  .......back in the day I got a 1280, and felt blessed!!


----------



## hpostelle (Mar 2, 2005)

Special Education School Teacher for 19 Years


----------



## neilm (Mar 2, 2005)

*Gtaff*

That's great news, GTAFF. Tell him anytime, he needs any help down here, my office is on the third floor of the Alumni/Faculty house. I'll be happy to help him especially in those first few weeks when this campus looks as imposing as New York City. One thing, though, it's white and gold, not black and gold (grin)


----------



## Dog Hunter (Mar 2, 2005)

Quality Assurance and Assistant Plant Manager.


----------



## gacowboy (Mar 2, 2005)

HVAC Dept. Supervisor for a Metro Atlanta school system. Busy Job at times!!


----------



## Dough (Mar 2, 2005)

I'm retired Army, now I teach Special education in Estill, SC

My wife is an Assistant Principal, working on her Doctorate so my plan is to support her until she gets a Principalship, then I quit for good!


----------



## SilverbulletJR (Mar 2, 2005)

*Landscape Contractor*

That's what I say when people ask what I do for a living.  I chose this line of work so that I could set aside time in the fall and winter to spend with my family, and in the woods with my dad hunting.  Only problem is the same year I went into business my dad passed away.  Moral to my story:  Don't wait to do the things that are really important!   I put a lot of emphasis on "REALLY".  
  I like my boss, a lot. I don't make much money, but the job is great.  Rarely am I couped up in an office.


----------



## D-up (Mar 3, 2005)

Part owner & C.O.O of a custom millwork manufacturing plant.


----------



## wildcats (Mar 3, 2005)

Field Engineer for Raytheon....part of a small team that is contracted by the FAA and DOD to find the best operational location for the ASR-11 airport surveillance radar system.  been here for a little over 3 years before that i worked for Lockheed Martin (operating and maitaining radar and comm equipment out in WY and SD) doing Radar Bomb Scoring and ECM training for the USAF.  prior to working for Lockheed i served in the USAF doing the same job.


----------



## Al White (Mar 3, 2005)

Network Engineer/Server Administrator for quite possibly the largest datacenter in the Southeast - WRAFB

Also manage Whiteway Plantation for fun! - wish that it was my "sole job"


----------



## Bucky T (Mar 3, 2005)

I'm in the same business as Dusty.

I'm in the alarm business as well, my father is the owner of the company and I'm as Dr. Evil would say No. 2!!!

We do residential and commercial security applications.  Alarms, Camera's, and Access Control mostly.  We also do any other low voltage applications.  Every now and then I'll run some phone lines and T.V circuits for folks.

I've been doing it full time now for about 3 yrs, but add up the time since I was around 14 it's been about 13yrs.

Tommy


----------



## COYOTE X (Mar 3, 2005)

Deputy Sheriff 15 years, S.W.A.T. 8 years, Sniper 6 years. (when I grow up, I want huntnts job........well, on second thought, he's most likely so "covered up" with work it restricts his hunting schedule!! lol)


----------



## chewie1014 (Mar 3, 2005)

Director of Development for Candler School of Theology at Emory University.  I've been in major gift fundraising for about 8 years (not counting a 2.5 year stint as a PR officer for Ga DNR).


----------



## Tommy12 (Aug 16, 2005)

Georgia Power lineman


----------



## Just 1 More (Aug 16, 2005)

Independent Residential Property Appraiser.. 
I like to  drive the Realtors and Mortgage brokers nuts.....


----------



## Woody52 (Aug 16, 2005)

I Help people achieve in the American Dream.  I sell new homes.


----------



## pbradley (Aug 16, 2005)

*it's a living*



			
				Woody said:
			
		

> What do you do for a living? -- How long?



Technical Services Director for a Transmission Parts  distributor.  I produce an industry catalog and newsletter, maintain the company network both inside the building and between our other warehouses, make outside sales calls and handle "special projects."   

Been doing this for about 1.5 years, rebuilt automatic transmissions for 14 years before this, with a 30-day stint in between as Executive Director of the Libertarian Party of Georgia.


----------



## D-up (Aug 16, 2005)

Porn star!


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Aug 16, 2005)

D-up said:
			
		

> Porn star!



Was anyone else in the movie or was it solo?


----------



## D-up (Aug 16, 2005)

Just my dog!


----------



## Oak Ridge (Aug 16, 2005)

Man, that took a while! 
I worked in a textile plant in Covington  for 20 years. We made the fiber that goes in baby diapers also. The last 2 years there, I was in R&ED, developing new products to stay ahead of the competition. Got caught up in a lay-off in 2001. Now I'm a Mailman.   Did a little landscaping and lawn maintenance until my hours picked up at the post office. Guess I'll be there until I retire. It's hectic now, just being a sub and running different routes everyday six days a week. Not a lot of time left for hunting! But when I go regular and get my own route, life will be easier! Looking forward to that! That's when I'll start building up sick days and annual leave. Look out deer woods then!


----------



## hunterdaddy (Aug 16, 2005)

general manager for commercial roofing company,division of govermant contracts, before was a full time hunter and mr. mom after wife got a nursing job,now she's back in school to be nurse practioner and i went back to work 5 years ago ,now work for fun,and hunt for work


----------



## DS7418 (Aug 16, 2005)

Im  an electrician by trade.
now im a electrical supervisor.
been doing electrical work for over 20 yrs.
at the same company now for 27 years.


----------



## leroy (Aug 16, 2005)

15 yrs EMC lineman was first class lineman when I quit. Have 3 breeder hen chicken houses now best decision I ever made. Them chickens dont call at 2 or 3 A.M. when its raining or sleeting etc. etc. Me and wife both at home with our kids makes it all worth while!!! Big pay raise also didn't hurt!


----------



## bradpatt03 (Aug 16, 2005)

good for you leroy---i wish i had enough knowledge to make a successful livin as a farmer...that would be awesome. too scared to try though cause i've heard so many stories of how hard it is


----------



## nchunter (Aug 16, 2005)

well i'll have to admit im probably the youngest one here
im a student in high school right now, but im kinda interested in working with the wildlife commision here in North Carolina when i get a little older


----------



## arrow4u (Aug 16, 2005)

consturction management for the past 6 years ( why i dont no there has got to be a better way to make a living, MAN IT'S HOT) . on the residential end.


----------



## one_shot_no_mor (Aug 16, 2005)

*Wow!*

Impressive line-up here on Woody's!!!   

I'm a retired Navy "Bubblehead", now working at a Combustion Turbine Electric Generation Plant near Lake Hartwell.     I'm "Honorary Chief of the Boat" there...    

Ask dbodkin what that means...


----------



## CharlesH (Aug 16, 2005)

*Teacher*

I teach 1st grade.....this is my first year and so far I haven't pulled my hair out.


----------



## 8ball (Aug 16, 2005)

*Sears Repair Man / Electrician*

Been With Sears 3 Years. Repair Washers And Dryers And Dishwashers. Was A Traffis Signal Eng For The State Until We Got Layed Off So $8.00 An Punks Straight From School Could Do The Job On A Pc. Aint It Great.


----------



## raghorn (Aug 16, 2005)

I'm the night supervisor at Mannington Modular Carpets in Calhoun Ga.


----------



## RustyJeep (Aug 17, 2005)

I'm an independent computer consultant mainly for small businesses and a few government offices and am sure feeling the pain in the pocketbook when having to drive to some of the farther customers with gas prices rising like they are.


----------



## gadeerwoman (Aug 17, 2005)

Computer programmer/production and quality control supervisor to support my wildlife engineering career


----------



## papagil (Aug 17, 2005)

Retired on disability, spent 25 years as mach. repair


----------



## duke13 (Aug 17, 2005)

Landscape supervisor and staff arborist for Emory University. 

Freelance Landscape Design, Consulting and tree evaluations.


----------



## archeress73 (Aug 17, 2005)

elvis*tcb said:
			
		

> Im a project engineer for the Ga DOT. Been doing it for 10 years.I make sure that the contractors do what they are supposed they do from start to finish on roads and bridges. I also deal with the public and politicians that are affected by our projects.




I have been with GDOT for 5 years and you must be good at your job if you actually get the contractors to do what they signed on for!


----------



## archeress73 (Aug 17, 2005)

GDOT for five years, happy to have a great ol' state job!
Survey Residency Engineer - which means i am over two survey crews and direct and check their work. Have the best job! I can go out and work in the outdoors if i want to or stay in the A/C and do paperwork. It's the only job i know of where you can be dressed in khaki's for a meeting in the morning and then change into your snakebite boots for some swamp wading and line cutting in the afternoon! YEE-HAW!   Nothing more fun than getting dirty! Except of course getting clean!


----------



## rodmaker (Aug 17, 2005)

Retired Postmaster. Now build custom fishing rods as a side line and hobby


----------



## archeress73 (Aug 22, 2005)

I can't believe i never heard the idiot one before!  
Hope one day i can be retired!! Then nuttin but deer hunting and dog training!!


----------



## edhall (Aug 22, 2005)

I am a professional Hunter / Fisherman.

My hobbies include Unix Systems / Storage Administration / Computer Consulting.

Ed


----------



## gtaff (Aug 23, 2005)

I   think when this thread started I was an insurance sales agent.  Now I am an Educator.


----------



## Rick Alexander (Aug 23, 2005)

*cool post*

interesting to see the diversity of folks here --

I'm a chemist for CDC in Atlanta.


----------



## Goat (Aug 23, 2005)

Farrier


----------



## TheOwl (Aug 23, 2005)

*eeeeww, me next! me next!*

I'm a professional lunatic. But right now, I'm a plant manager for a concrete company.


Oh yeah! I love my job. 



ok, not really. but I love _having a job_


----------



## hunter rich (Aug 23, 2005)

autocadd operator, manufacturing engineer, CNC (woodworking) programer.  For a Architechural woodworking company.


----------



## SouthernDawg (Jun 24, 2007)

Lawyer

Deal with criminal prosecution


----------



## tgroves (Jun 24, 2007)

Children's librarian 25+ years.
Teresa


----------



## pfharris1965 (Jun 24, 2007)

*...*

Healthcare Consultant and Business Analyst (public and private sectors) for around 18 years now


----------



## bollman85 (Jun 24, 2007)

Last 22 months I have been an Army Infantryman on mobilization/in iraq.  Designated Marksman, SUAV pilot, door kicker, grenade tosser, butt stroker of bad dudes.

Before that I was a cadet at NGCSU on contract so I can call that a job since they were paying me to learn to be an Infantry Officer.  I also did some time working as a Bail Enforcement Agent aka Bounty Hunter finding skips for a bond company in Fargo, ND.  Been a bouncer, security officer.

When I get home I plan on being a Deputy/Police Officer in Gainesville, Hall County or Lumpkin County

Most proudly I am a husband.


----------



## Ranger/461 (Jun 24, 2007)

Been a plumber since high school and have had my own business for four years.


----------



## RackNBeardOutdoors (Jun 24, 2007)

Fire Fighter 

3 years, 17 years left

I own my own business on the side as well


----------



## JR (Jun 24, 2007)

Insurance over 7 years now.


----------



## jimbo4116 (Jun 24, 2007)

Worked for Conveniece store chain for 27 years. Ran Whs/distribution, Purchasing/Maketing/New constrution and permitting, Epa, osha, ADA compliance.

Was demoted to Area Marketing Rep in 1996, left. They hired 4 people to replace me and filed for bankruptcy a year later.  Life is sweet.

Retired in 1999, now my main occupation is getting the wife off to work and taking clothes out of the dryer.


----------



## Peach10x (Jun 24, 2007)

*what do I do. . .*

I teach college history and social science classes online for several different schools and keep up with our two daughters while my husband is chained to a cube in the corporate world from 9-5.  

Before that, I was a technical writer.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jun 24, 2007)

*Little of this, little of that*

Retired USAF
Currently work for World Airways, largest contract air carrier of troops.
Operate an EBay Business part time

Before moving to GA I was a volunteer Fire Chief, I really miss that work!


----------



## bollman85 (Jun 24, 2007)

You work for World Airways?  Wow I have taken a ride with ya'll, will be takin the return trip soon.  Certainly a different experience airway wise.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jun 24, 2007)

*Let me know when.....*

Yep, thats us, everything from haulin the Jaguars, Jacksonville that is, not the reported black GA kind, to taking folks back and forth from the sand box.

It would be cool to meet you and maybe give you a lift at least part of the way.

By the way, thanks for what you and the others are doing!


----------



## THREEJAYS (Jun 24, 2007)

I'm a captain with douglas county fire dept.Hired on out of school in 1978.Maybe will get to retire in 10-12 years if lucky


----------



## Sugar Hill Scouter (Jun 24, 2007)

I have worked in the poultry industry for 23 years. I started out as a maintenance mechanic, then was  a maintenance manager. Currently, I have a great office job as an operations analyst.


----------



## elfiii (Jun 24, 2007)

CPA, 23 years. Wish I knew how to do something else.


----------



## JJ's DEER (Jun 24, 2007)

I own a bear, deer and hog processing place in Banks county for 6 years and own a residential garbage pick-up company.


----------



## Pale Blue Dun (Jun 24, 2007)

I'm a General Sales Manager for an automobile dealership and I own an eBay online paintball store. Hoping to quit the car business in a few years and get into real estate here in Dahlonega. I have a 3 year plan for that. 

Dan


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 24, 2007)

Barehand transmission lineman, southwestern corner of the state, Georgia Power Co. For two and a half more years anyway. Then I have some hooks and a belt for sale.


----------



## Son (Jun 24, 2007)

*Occupations*

Update: Retired to hunting and fishing full time..

Bought my licenses with a medicare card... LOL


----------



## crackerdave (Jun 24, 2007)

Started plumbing out of high school ,got laid off in the '73 oil embargo,got divorced,went crazy for 15 years,did a LOT of different things.God sent me a new wife,kids,1 granddaughter[so far] a wonderful home, and -for the first time in my life - a job that I look forward to going to -most of the time.I'm a ranger/wildland firefighter with the Ga.Forestry Commission [8 years]


----------



## Lostoutlaw (Jun 24, 2007)

out of High school was a over head crane oper. for Hubbell metals then moved into the trucking business for them was a dispatcher, yard dog ,safety man back to driving, then owner operater, back to company driver then back into the saftey dept. back into driving and am currently lookin for a safty dept. job hoping sooner the better..

BUT NOW I DRIVE THE BIG RED TRUCK AROUND TOWN FOR PRIME TIME TRANSPORTION


----------



## jneil (Jun 24, 2007)

Industrial Equipment/Machinery Designer. Nowadays I actually get my hands dirty with welding and grinding parts on custom machines than I previously did with being a paper pushing desk jockey. I'll probably do this till they drag my ancient carcass off to the old folks home.


----------



## Stan in SC (Jun 24, 2007)

Was in construction industry in administration for a number of years,purchasing/facilities manager for AGCOfor a few years then went into distribution and finally retired in 2002 and I love retirement.
Lived in Georgia most of my life.Moved to South Carolina from Cumming in 1997 to be equidistant to all kids and grandkids.
I am into military firearm collecting and run a small side business marketing a sight adjuster for military rifles which I developed.
One of the best things about retirement is that I am able to hunt during the week,not just on weekends.

Stan


----------



## ellaville hunter (Jun 24, 2007)

lineman for 13 yrs, system arborist last 3 years. same power co


----------



## hunter_58 (Jun 24, 2007)

commercial / residential contractor.  all my life since i was 17yrs old/ 1978.
I wish i was educated in something else.
I learned a lesson do what makes you happy, not what makes you money.


----------



## jimbo4116 (Jun 24, 2007)

jimbo4116 said:


> Worked for Conveniece store chain for 27 years. Ran Whs/distribution, Purchasing/Maketing/New constrution and permitting, Epa, osha, ASA compliance.
> 
> Was demoted to Area Marketing Rep in 1996, left. They hire 4 people to replace me and filed for bankruptcy a year latter.  Life is sweet.
> 
> Retired in 1999, now my main occupation is getting the wife off to work and taking clothes out of the dryer.



UPDATE:  Layed off,  Didn't fold the towels the right way.  Boy that job didn't last long! I hope she don't catch on!


----------



## jmharris23 (Jun 24, 2007)

I have been a paint store manager, worked in an upholstery shop, now I pastor a church(4yrs) and love every minute of it(well, most of them)!!


----------



## mikelogg (Jun 24, 2007)

Sewer system supervisor,Fulton county public works.Hey,somebody has got to do it.


----------



## RiverBassin (Jun 24, 2007)

Goin to school for a degree in Telecommunications, work in a supermarket on the side and have for the past 4 years


----------



## awstapp (Jun 24, 2007)

Service Technician for AT&T(former Bellsouth) since HS graduation. It'll  be 8 yrs July 1st!


----------



## ponyboy (Jun 24, 2007)

biggabuck said:


> I work for forsyth county water and sewer departmant.I'm a crew supervisor so yall know what that means i really dont do much. I've been there about 6yrs with my old pal craig knight.oh yea he doesnt do much either.but man do we have fun.



yeah , mr. gooberment worker  we got ya on the list ......


----------



## ponyboy (Jun 24, 2007)

THunter said:


> archeres73,
> Y'all know what you get when you take the i's out of idiot, don't ya?     Just kidding, I coordinated all the Public Utilities projects in conjunction with DOT (both State and County DOT's)projects in Gwinnett County during my career there.   Sure 'nuff some characters in the GADOT.  My specialization in civil engineering is actually Transportation, so I know what y'all go through.  Don't miss it, though.
> 
> THunter



 when its gooberment ya leave em in .......


----------



## Marlin_444 (Jun 24, 2007)

*Occupationzzz*

Hey All:

I have been in the Mortgage Business for 25 Years...  

In Sales and lov'n it!!!

GREAT THREAD...

Have a Good One!


----------



## jboro1027 (Jun 24, 2007)

I work in the international bagroom for Delta Airlines, been doing it for two years. I plan on becoming either a game warden or customs officer as soon as I can.


----------



## Smokey (Jun 25, 2007)

Firefighter - 22 years - Present Rank: Lieutenant


----------



## Mopar318 (Jun 25, 2007)

*Jobs*

Correctional Officer


----------



## SGADawg (Jun 25, 2007)

Retired High School Ag  teacher, currently full-time employment evaluating deer and turkey populations (in-season only) and doing crappie surveys on Lake Sinclair (pass that minner bucket).


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 25, 2007)

Domestic Engineer 24/7-365

Soon to be student working on a degree in Criminal Justice and then eventually some form on Law Enforcement.

Nathan (His1911) is a Field Service Technician for Yaney Brothers at the Gwinnett Rental Store (2 1/2 years) and before that 6 years in the Army as a Mechanic and before that various jobs from welding to cowboyin.


----------



## ditchdoc24 (Jun 25, 2007)

I've been a paramedic for the past ten years. Currently I work as a flight paramedic for Rescue Air 1.


----------



## jody7818 (Jun 25, 2007)

I've spent the last 8 years as a toolmaker.  I've got one more quarter to go until I get my diploma in Mechanical Drafting.  I don't know what's going to happen after that.  Probably more school.


----------



## choctawlb (Jun 25, 2007)

Manufacturing Manager in the Animal Feed Industry for 20 years. 
CNC operator for Caravel Marine 1 year. 
Industrial Mechanic for the past 4 years and love it. 
Ken


----------



## tmelrod (Jun 25, 2007)

work in a papermill, 7 years.


----------



## muddy_feet (Jun 25, 2007)

Probation Officer since college.


----------



## Ol' Red (Jun 25, 2007)

Financial planner.  I specialize in estate planning, business planning, retirement planning, and investment planning.

Red


----------



## 56willysnut (Jun 25, 2007)

Been a Delta aircraft mechanic for coming up on nineteen years, 17 in TX, the balance here.


----------



## Huntinfool (Jun 25, 2007)

Michael Lee said:


> Co-owner of television and video production company as well as host of Southern Backwoods Adventures TV show the rest of the hours of every day!!ML



I manage a couple of mutual funds and pretty much run a group of analysts to death for a division of SunTrust by day (for seven years)...

...highly paid camera boy for the above mentioned tv show whenever I get a chance.


----------



## Ol' 30-30 (Jun 25, 2007)

Environmental Compliance/surveyor for a Grading and Paving company


----------



## DaGris (Jun 25, 2007)

car sales and internet manager at a small car lot in Thomson. 3 years. before that, 7 years selling motorcycles, atv's and jet ski's in augusta.


----------



## savducksunlimited (Jun 25, 2007)

Sell Industrial Pressure washers, Waste Water Recyclers, and chemicals 2 months...   Before that Computer Industry 10 years.


----------



## Davis31052 (Jun 25, 2007)

Been a DOD "simple servant" for 16 years. Presently working at Robins AFB as the technical lead on the 463L cargo handling system. K-loaders, pallets, and nets.


----------



## Davexx1 (Jun 25, 2007)

Telecommunications since 1967.  OSP and COE Engineer for the last 15 years or so.

But, now near retirement.     

Dave1


----------



## JohnBenoit09 (Jun 25, 2007)

Building houses and helping my grandpa with his rental property. cut 7 yards. bale pinestraw. Two more years of high school then I hope to go to UGA.


----------



## parolebear (Jun 25, 2007)

*What do I do, That is the Question!!!  My Boss asks*

Currently a Assistant Chief Parole Officer-5 to go
firearms instructor

Have been:
Probation Officer
US Border Patrolman
Policeman

Send my money to Texas A and M for my daugther.  Gets her Master's in December, then on to PhD.  My money did go to Berry College for a while but on to bigger and more expensive things (not better).  I hope she gets a great job to help pay my way thru life.  Hope springs eternal!!!


----------



## BIGABOW (Jun 25, 2007)

Heated 'em up ,and Cooled 'em down for ten years as a HVAC subcontractor.


For the past 2 years l've been in Real Estate specializing HUD's and Foreclosed properties.


----------



## Swamp Stomper (Jun 25, 2007)

Health insurance broker.  Been in the business for about fifteen years.  You guy's and gals let me know if you need assistance with individual or group health insurance.  I sale for several different companies.


----------



## Just 1 More (Jun 25, 2007)

Swamp Stomper said:


> Health insurance broker.  Been in the business for about fifteen years.  You guy's and gals let me know if you need assistance with individual or group health insurance.  I sale for several different companies.



PM coming your way


----------



## grim (Jun 25, 2007)

Adult Daycare

I supervise people that by all appearance are adults, but its all a lie!

My job title is "database accountant", but thats not entirely true either.


----------



## bettyboop (Jun 25, 2007)

Paralegal for 20 yrs. for local atty. & full-time mom for 19 yrs.


----------



## parkerman (Jun 25, 2007)

I am a water treatment plant operator for the City of Lawrenceville.  I also am the coordinator for the Backflow Prevention Program.  Going on 9 years now.


----------



## QuackAddict (Jun 25, 2007)

It has been a couple of years since my first reply on this chain.  I am still in sales but now I am a pharmacuetical rep.


----------



## BKA (Jun 25, 2007)

I work for Strickland Propane


----------



## roscoe p.coletrane (Jun 25, 2007)

enforcing the laws appliciable to all the great citizens of this wonderful state.....police officer (10) years and full time father (unitll my last breath)


----------



## rat (Jun 25, 2007)

Lieutenant on Special Ops, St. Lucie Co. Fire District(20 yrs), instructor for the Fire Academy(15yrs), part time taxidermist(5yrs), father of three(25yrs), husband(27yrs).
I need to retire.


----------



## sparky (Jun 25, 2007)

*job*

electrician for Berry College


----------



## Deer Fanatic (Jun 25, 2007)

outside sales for a manufacturing plant in Valdosta.I cover the lower third of Georgia as well as parts of north Fla.


----------



## MCBUCK (Jun 25, 2007)

Floor Covering salesman in ........Dalton Ga.  Last 12 years
Imagine that.


----------



## broncobob (Jun 25, 2007)

Forced into early retirement by a back injury but worked for 20 years as a HVAC duct manufacture and installer on big stuff, Hospitals, nursing homes, Doctors buildings, Schools, Shopping Malls, All types of Industrial plants, if you can just about name I've heated or cooled it. With one exception a Nuclear Power Plant.


----------



## Robert 31320 (Jun 25, 2007)

I'm in the water and wastewater treatment business.  Been at it for 23 years now.  Started at the bottom and worked my way up to director for a coastal city.  Some days that seems like the bottom...but it pays decent.


----------



## wet feet (Jun 25, 2007)

Firefighter in Tifton Ga. full time for 5 months now


----------



## Tombuster (Jun 25, 2007)

I investigate insurance fraud for an insurance company, Police Officer prior to that, Security Police prior to that withthe air force.


----------



## South (Jun 25, 2007)

I spent 20 years in radio as an announcer (Disc Jerky) / program director.

I now own Plantation Media, a company specializing in graphic design and small business advertising and promotional services.

5 months ago I started publishing a monthly ad supported magazine called Southland Magazine. Our content ranges from racing to hunting and fishing, guns and knives, golf to financial, spotlights on Georgia people and places, pretty much anything of general southern interest. (Freelance writers feel free to PM me).


----------



## Goat (Jun 26, 2007)

BKA said:


> I work for Strickland Propane



   

can i get propane accesories there too?


----------



## Goat (Jun 26, 2007)

Aircraft Dispatcher for 10 years.


----------



## Boudreaux (Jun 26, 2007)

CPA. Been in accounting since 1993 working in private industry and then public accounting since 2000.


----------



## mickbear (Jun 26, 2007)

aerial mapping & surveying 25+/- years


----------



## skeeterbit (Jun 26, 2007)

Fed. officer 12 years


----------



## holton27596 (Jun 26, 2007)

mental health professional. from counselor, to behavior specialist sr., to psych testing for going on 20 years.


----------



## Baby Bear (Jun 26, 2007)

Construction Manager just over a year


----------



## GAbuckhunter88 (Jun 26, 2007)

Student and Communications Technician


----------



## Bell_Man (Jun 26, 2007)

Coast Gaurd Reserves
BellSouth/AT&T 8yrs    

Dial Tone
ISDN
DSL
T1-T3
Fiber Optics


----------



## biggabuck (Jun 26, 2007)

Part-time supervisor for Forsyth county water dept 8 yrs. Full-time GOOF OFF.. Just ask Craig!!!


----------



## 8ball (Jun 27, 2007)

I own a company called HandyMan Services Inc. Have been in the electrical feild for 12 years. As a whole we do everything that is needed for you home or buisness maintenance. I have been in buisness for 2.5 years.


----------



## LLove (Jun 27, 2007)

Personal trainer, athletic conditioning trainer and neuromuscular/sports massage therapist with a specialty in kinesology of sports injuries.



before all that i owned a promotions company in atlanta and did a lot of demo work for my dad and his buddies at the GPSTC in forsyth (MUCH more fun)


----------



## kingfish (Jun 27, 2007)

Realtor full time, adult softbal umpire, part time fishing guide.


----------



## NDLucas (Jun 27, 2007)

Director of IT for a software company. Prior to that, Network Engineer/ Administrator/Server Admin/Oracle DBA.


----------



## swampdaddy (Jun 27, 2007)

Owner of Most Excellent Electric, a residential electrical contracting company specializing in renovation,troubleshooting and repair of single phase electrical systems in residential holmes.

Its the only thing I am extremly good at.

I have been doing Electrical work since November of 1994

Swampdaddy


----------



## Hunter Blair (Jun 27, 2007)

i am a full time student at UGA majoring in Ag. Engineering, going into my sophomore year there and i work at The Store in monroe pumping gas and doing other store type odd jobs...


----------



## Cajun_in_GA (Jun 28, 2007)

Director of process improvement for a healthcare software company.

Just started a side business selling mud boats and motors.


----------



## jimbo4116 (Jun 28, 2007)

Hunter Blair said:


> i am a full time student at UGA majoring in Ag. Engineering, going into my sophomore year there and i work at The Store in monroe pumping gas and doing other store type odd jobs...



Are you related to Hunter Blair from Brooks Co.?


----------



## Hunter Blair (Jun 28, 2007)

jimbo4116 said:


> Are you related to Hunter Blair from Brooks Co.?




Nope, not that i know of...


----------



## ButcherTony (Jun 28, 2007)

im the reason your steaks are so high in the grocery store


----------



## gobblingghost (Jun 28, 2007)

Plumbing inspector


----------



## breathe in (Jun 28, 2007)

high-end paperhanger 25+ years. (counting weekends/summers with my dad)

part-time EMT

also back in school, either respiratory therapist or rn, can't decide.


----------



## RWK (Jun 28, 2007)

Steel worker, then 4yr apprenticeship then a machinist for about 30yrs, now retired


----------



## 99Roadking (Jun 28, 2007)

State Director for a company providing residential and community life services to people with developmental disabilities for nearly 12 years.


----------



## bubdog (Jun 28, 2007)

Field Engineer for a general contractor for three years.  Before that project manager for a general contractor.


----------



## cmghunter (Jun 28, 2007)

Maintenance supervisor and property manager.


----------



## dognducks (Jun 28, 2007)

well for now, I am a water technition and a contractor for servpro flood restoration. After college, I hope to be a residential home builder.


----------



## RATTLER (Jun 28, 2007)

I WORK AT  A GENERAL MOTORS DEALERSHIP IN PARTS SINCE HS IN 92

I HAVE BEEN  AT THIS DEALERSHIP NOW FOR 3 YEARS BEST ONE I HAVE EVERY BEEN AT ONLY WORKED AT 3 DEALERSHIPS


----------



## JDARRACOTT (Jun 28, 2007)

I've been a Jet fixin guy for the Air Force for 5 1/2 yrs, but plan on moving back to Dacula in december, looking for a new career.


----------



## fishybzness (Jun 29, 2007)

I am a Corporate Account Executive with Sprint Nextel.

I manage business accounts for companies between 1 and 2,500 lines. It is something I truly enjoy. Alot of time on the road but also a fair amount at home (read: on the lake, in the woods, on the golf course)!

Anyone here who owns a business, runs a business or has anything to do with IT, I can make your job and life better!


----------



## FX Jenkins (Jun 29, 2007)

kennyjr1976 said:


> Insurance over 7 years now.



That means he collects insurance checks for slippin on a grape in the produce isle....


----------



## whtlhntr (Jun 29, 2007)

retarded, I mean retired Army, now Ranger/Wildland Firefighter for Georgia Forestry Commission


----------



## gordoshawt (Jul 5, 2007)

Commercial Mortgage Broker @ Rome Mortgage Company


----------



## Win270Brown (Jul 5, 2007)

I am a counselor for teenagers. I have my Bachelor's in Counseling/Psychology and am working on my Master's in Marriage/Family/Child Therapy.


----------



## Cleankill47 (Jul 5, 2007)

*Marine Corps*

Where I am currently in the last part of my training for the job which I will have for the remainder of my enlistment: Armorer (small arms repairer/technician)

Semper Fi.


----------



## medic1 (Jul 5, 2007)

Paramedic for 17.5 years now


----------



## FireDoc (Jul 5, 2007)

paramedic for 9 yrs. first four yrs were for u.s. army.


----------



## ATLRoach (Jul 6, 2007)

I'm a Linux Engineer for the largest health care organization in Atlanta.


----------



## Al White (Jul 6, 2007)

I work for Lockheed Martin as the Sr. SMS Engineer for the Air Force Reserves.  I work in a nosc environment and support all 16 ARB's SMS infrastructure.  My other job is working with my family on Whiteway Plantation doing guided hunts.  I hope to leave the computer junk behind one day and focus only on the hunting business.


----------



## pixley7 (Jul 6, 2007)

UGA student and U.S. Fish & Wildlife Service biological science technician


----------



## Huntemall (Jul 6, 2007)

Transportation Manager for 7 1/2 years for a Food Re-distribution Company


----------



## Doyle (Jul 6, 2007)

I don't think I've replied to this thread yet.

Accountant by training, software developer by profession.

16+ years of developing corporate income tax software.  The first 11 were with Arthur Andersen.  When Andersen died from the Enron fiasco, we were acquired by a vendor named Vertex.  As of yesterday - 11 years, 6 months until I can retire (good Lord and the stock market willing).


----------



## wild_linesides (Jul 8, 2007)

Offshore charter boat captain.... Oh wait a minute, same dream I have had for the last 11 years driving around in a patrol car.
Police officer 11 years


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 9, 2007)

retired Air Force Major, 20 years, Registered Nurse


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 9, 2007)

retired Air Force Major, registered nurse.


----------



## Jranger (Jul 9, 2007)

Industrial Electronics/Motor Controls, light IT, 35 y.o. and still in school  I have done just about everything for work over the years (Minus Chip & Dales Calendar  ) Still evolving as we speak!


----------



## starvin (Jul 9, 2007)

Environmental Manager,
OOh whats that smell??????  Smells like money to me..


----------



## alligood729 (Jul 9, 2007)

*flooring contractor*

I do about 98% ceramic tile, and just a touch of hardwood and laminate floors. 5 yrs on my own now, much blessed!!


----------



## SowGreen (Jul 10, 2007)

Spent 12 years busting my butt for someone else. Now I own a hydroseeding and landscape business. No Regrets!


----------



## Medicine Man (Aug 29, 2007)

*JOB*

Not alot of RN's on here. I work in Cardio Vascular ICU at The Medical Center in Macon Ga. Mostly heart attack and heart surgery patients. Hope to never meet any of you at my job. Me and my wife are both RN's she works in Labor and delivery. We both went to GCSU and got our BSN. It can be a very tuff job some days. It's good on the days that I truely can help someone (some I cann't help).


----------



## DYI hunting (Aug 29, 2007)

Advertising


----------



## TurkeyManiac (Aug 29, 2007)

Site Manager, Novastar Mortgage.


----------



## biggtruxx (Aug 29, 2007)

manager at an automtive recycling facility... been here 5 1/2 yrs...


----------



## BKA (Aug 29, 2007)

Logistics Manager


----------



## Wishin I was Fishin (Aug 29, 2007)

i go to schoooooooooool =[ itll pay off in the next 10 years or so though... college is gone get me to Marine Biology hopefully... Ichthyology,to be more specific.

 gotta love them feesh


----------



## Rock Bottom (Aug 29, 2007)

I have owned a cabinets shop for the pass 5 years and worked for a couple of cabinets shops over the pass 12 years


----------



## MonroeTaco (Aug 29, 2007)

Regional Maintenance Director for a long-term care (nursing home) management company.


----------



## deerhunter2222 (Aug 29, 2007)

Install Fire Sprinkers for Interior Fire Protection!


----------



## Mojo^ (Aug 29, 2007)

Well, right now I'm a Systems Manager. I sort of fell into the position and would sure like to figure out how to get myself out. I'm sort of double boxed as a Quality Systems Manager. I guess the CEO figured that a system is a system and thought I could manage our IT Dept. AND oversee development of our Quality management system AND internal audit program AND plant-wide statistical process control. I am my happiest as a Quality Engineer working to solve problems and defining systems. Oh wait, that's how I got into the mess I'm in now!


----------



## jones (Aug 29, 2007)

*occupation*

wholesale buyer for five diffrent franchise car dealerships.


----------



## Spooner (Aug 29, 2007)

5 Years Technical Support, Purchasing Agent for Commercial/Industrial HVAC Company. Chiller Mechanic for 17 years before this.


----------



## fireman401 (Aug 29, 2007)

Young Farmer Advisor.....part of the Agricultural Education Department of a local high school.


----------



## pbradley (Aug 29, 2007)

site/crew manager for a small low voltage cable company.  we build computer networks: telephone, data, install intercom systems, CATV, security, fire alarm.

Copper,  fiber, coax...whatever it takes.

Last two projects were really interesting.  A 300,000 sq. foot high school in West Forsyth and a 200,000 sq. foot elementary school in Johns Creek.


----------



## V.P. (Aug 29, 2007)

*occupations*

Owner of small roll-off dumpster company for the past 10 years


----------



## colt45 (Aug 29, 2007)

Fire Fighter in Asheville N.C.


----------



## P&Y FINALY (Aug 29, 2007)

ELECTROMECHANICAL ENGINEER  AKA  "POOR OL' ELECTRICIAN".  BEEN DOING IT 21 YEARS & FINALLY GOT OFF MY BUTT & GOT MY MASTERS LICENSE LAST WEEK.  CANT WAIT TO JUMP IN W/ BOTH FEET & TRY TO MAKE A GO OF IT FOR MYSELF.


----------



## Goatwoman (Aug 29, 2007)

*Job*

Teacher 13  1/2  years 

Language Arts
Reading
Social Studies

5th grade


----------



## Jimmys 78 (Aug 29, 2007)

Woodhandler for international paper company


----------



## big buck blaster (Aug 29, 2007)

professional hunter and fisherman. however have been in the produce bussiness, and trucking for 30 years to finance it.


----------



## Lead Poison (Aug 29, 2007)

Sheriff's Office Lieutenant...over 24 years.


----------



## Shane Dockery (Aug 29, 2007)

Electronics/Avionics technician-8+ years


----------



## debo (Aug 29, 2007)

Cable TV for Comcast in Chattanooga for 20yrs


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Aug 30, 2007)

neilm said:


> That's great news, GTAFF. Tell him anytime, he needs any help down here, my office is on the third floor of the Alumni/Faculty house. I'll be happy to help him especially in those first few weeks when this campus looks as imposing as New York City. One thing, though, it's white and gold, not black and gold (grin)



What's the good word?

Nice to see a few GT folks.  I'm an Architect, bout 2 years now, GT class of 2005.  Work for a medium sized firm doing educational, institutional, performance, office, lodging, etc.


----------



## jj4301 (Aug 30, 2007)

Auto/Medium Duty/Heavy Equip Tech for "the big brown truck"


----------



## flyingt (Aug 30, 2007)

Been in production management and sales for the insulation business for 12 years. Man do I ever itch!!!
Did a short run as a radio talk show host for 6 months.


----------



## tracker (Aug 30, 2007)

*teacher*

I have been teaching 20 years now. Sure doesn't seem like it though! I started in high school social studies and migrated through middle school to elementary school. I teach 5th grade math now.

Danny


----------



## CAMO84 (Aug 30, 2007)

*Work*

Engineering Department of a cabinet shop in Duluth


----------



## potsticker (Aug 30, 2007)

Pest control, 15yrs, professional deer and turkey hunter, all my life.


----------



## BAMA HUNTER (Aug 30, 2007)

Civil Engineering Design Tech


----------



## capt stan (Aug 30, 2007)

20 years U.S. Army retired. I was a Cav Scout the whole time

Since retiring from the Army I ran Charters for several years( took the fun out of fishing) I  also have been a Hazardous Waste tech. Working on FT Stewart. I have worked my way up to running the Haz Waste Turn in facility. Good Job close to home. Life is good after the green machine!!!


----------



## cj5 buggy (Aug 30, 2007)

computer guy in Jackson County... 

before that...

Marine Corps... 90-99

errrrr.....


----------



## Coda (Aug 30, 2007)

Superintendent for a general contractor, down aound Mobile, AL now on a project for the next 9 months or so. Been doing this for about 7 years now and can't imagine doing anything else.


----------



## gamuddawg151 (Aug 30, 2007)

firefighter/emt 16 yrs.


----------



## Ace1313 (Aug 30, 2007)

Landfill/Recylcing  site manager/operator


----------



## deerstand (Aug 30, 2007)

*career*

structural designer for a folding carton plant, 15 years


----------



## jklaus (Aug 30, 2007)

Albany fire dept 9 years and own a taxidermy shop


----------



## justme (Aug 30, 2007)

Started as a Cobol programmer on mainframes many years ago now I am a Oracle Database Admin,Unix system admin  and webmaster - been with the same company 20 years now.


----------



## screamincr250 (Aug 31, 2007)

Aircraft Mechanic for the D.O.D. C130 Functional Test.  Did 6 Years Air Force as C130 Flying Crew Chief.


----------



## Bone Collector (Aug 31, 2007)

GeauxLSU said:


> I am a dynamic figure, often seen scaling walls and crushing ice.
> I have been known to remodel train stations on my lunch breaks, making them more efficient in the area of heat retention.
> I translate ethic slurs for Cuban refugees, I write award winning operas, I manage time efficiently.
> Occasionally, I tread water for three days in a row.
> ...



Well, I see someone stayed at the Holiday Inn Express...

I'm a registered CT and X-Ray Technologist with a Bachelor of Science in Radiologic Technology. I've been in this field for about 4 1/2 years.

I've worked in construction, security, distribution, and hospitality. I've worked as an associate in small privately owned businesses to management in large corporations. One of the highlights was Loss Prevention at The Ritz-Carlton.

Now I just work in a hospital. I went from hospitality to hospital. I just dropped the "ity" off the end to decide what I want to do next.

BC


----------



## FX Jenkins (Aug 31, 2007)

MonroeTaco said:


> Regional Maintenance Director for a long-term care (nursing home) management company.



They make you take of that make up before you make your rounds?...that would give my grandfather a heart attack...


----------



## ed'sboy (Aug 31, 2007)

Financial Advisor


----------



## quickkill (Aug 31, 2007)

*PI*

Private investigator for last 13 years


----------



## sentrysam (Aug 31, 2007)

*Old lineman*

Built power lines most of my life but in between Jobs have tended bar,one time for the mafioso in Atlanta(topless joint),carpenter,electrician,plumber,made a good liveing in Alaska Plumbing,High voltage Electrician for the Elmendorf Power Plant in Anchorage,owned my on Handy Man buisness for awhile,Was injured on the job while working with a utility company so I cant climb anymore,loved to sit on top of a power pole and look at the little people 90 feet below,and also sold kirby vaccum cleaners,(1),(this is what the CIA told me to write),,,,ss


----------



## 98RIDE (Aug 31, 2007)

*Me...*

Commercial concrete equipment sales and service!


----------



## wickedjester (Sep 1, 2007)

Whipping Boy this week...

Maintenance Team Leader


----------



## junky2 (Sep 3, 2007)

Design Drafter for a large pump company (fire, water, sewage, hvac, etc.)
Been there 7 years, been a draftsman 10 years.


----------



## sportsman (Sep 3, 2007)

Firefighter 15 years


----------



## GoldDot40 (Sep 3, 2007)

Leon Farmer & Co (Anheuser-Busch distributor for northeast GA) since January of this year...

Before that I was in the automotive service industry for 13 years.


----------



## LadyGunner (Sep 4, 2007)

graphic/web designer


----------



## lilbassinlady (Sep 4, 2007)

I'm AN Air Force Brat, and love a man in uniform! Used to work for Federal Express for 9 years untill I had Back Surgrey and then they fired me! Now, I just try to take care of me and my boyfriends mother and him. I just live for fishing, turkey and deer hunting. Without it, I believe I'ld just would give up!  STILL LOVE A MAN IN UNIFORM!


----------



## FX Jenkins (Sep 4, 2007)

five-o said:


> I am CO but have been called a lot of things including game warden..... the man!



When I call ya'll "The Man"  I don't mean anything derogatory about it..is it taken as a derogatory term, as with the rest of those terms...?


----------



## burkeco9 (Sep 4, 2007)

firefighter/emt for 5 years


----------



## burkeco9 (Sep 4, 2007)

firefighter/emt 5 years


----------



## Daddy Rabbit Kennels (Sep 4, 2007)

*Retired from J & J~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*

I am retired from Johnson & Johnson Baby Products Div. where I was employed for 30 years, in Management. For the last 15 years, have owned and operated a Kennel, for both Gun hunting and Competition Field Trials, for rabbit hunting. Breed, and train the hounds daily. Love my work!
Daddy Rabbit~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~>


----------



## YankeeRedneck (Sep 5, 2007)

Working for Delta Air Lines supporting the line maintenance boys...  11 years...


----------



## Jighead (Sep 5, 2007)

Ceramic tile and stone setter 5-6 days a week, working for the Lord Jesus Christ 24/7.


----------



## markantony57 (Sep 5, 2007)

Manufacturing Design Engineer for an Aerospace Corp. in SE GA. Been here for 1.5 years, four ten hour days.


----------



## FX Jenkins (Sep 5, 2007)

five-o said:


> No it is not taken in a derogatory way at all. To tell you the truth none of the ones I mentioned bother me. Most other LEO's use them when refering to us also. I hear them all so often it is more of a casual greeting (when they are not used with expletives).



Thats good, Im teaching my 3 yo to us the expletive "sir" when talking to you guys...I met an excellent DNR officer up in NC a few weeks ago when he checked my cooler & fishing liscense, and then took the time to greet my wife, talk to my boy and suggest I let him catch more of the fish.....we hear enough bad experiences, just thought Id throw this one in..


----------



## Count Down (Sep 5, 2007)

United States Marine....Retire in 12 months....


----------



## displacedhntr (Sep 5, 2007)

I thought I replied to this one along time ago but I guess not.

Livin the Army life right now.
Military Intelligence   

I know it is an oxy moron   and so am I.


----------



## GonePhishn (Sep 5, 2007)

I work for an advertising firm in Atlanta, production manager for 2 years now...


----------



## cgn526 (Sep 5, 2007)

Firefighter/Paramedic for 16 years.


----------



## Hoof (Sep 5, 2007)

Superintendent and partner for a general contractor. I custom build office suites in high rise buildings. Been at the "King " and "Queen" buildings for 20 years.


----------



## ryanwhit (Sep 5, 2007)

I'm a consulting wildlife biologist and forester.  Handle timber sales, wildlife management plans, camera surveys, food plots, etc for private landowners.  Also do a little work in timberland real estate.


----------



## dmedd (Sep 12, 2007)

*re*

EMC POWER LINEMAN
17 YEARS   25 TO GO


----------



## scottl29 (Sep 13, 2007)

Hotel and Restaurant Management
Been in all sorts of roles and am a chef as well. Been doing it for 18 years.

I didn't stay at a Holiday Inn Express last night, but I manage them!


----------



## Stumper (Sep 13, 2007)

Engineering and surveying.


----------



## LLove (Sep 13, 2007)

Jim says i have to change mine from personal trainer / massage therapist to "sit there and look pretty" because he hasn't seen my massage table set up in so long.. lol


----------



## PABOW (Sep 14, 2007)

Environmental Operations   -   Tropicana Products Inc.

Hire date    10-4-1976     ***      8 more to go !!!!!


     Rick


----------



## DeerHawg (Sep 14, 2007)

Firefighter/EMT for 6yrs in Saint Lucie County Florida


----------



## captbrian (Sep 14, 2007)

deckhand on several charterboats down here in panama city, then moved back to ga. to graduate high school.  took advantage of the HOPE, went to EMT school, did that for nearly 5 years, then moved back to panama city to fish.  i'm a charter captain, occasional commercial fisherman, a yacht delivery captain from time to time.  seen some awesome places doing that, but as i said, full time charter captain.  it has it's ups and downs. 

now, i'm getting ready to go back to school.  getting back into the health care field.  going to get a nursing degree, and have a little job security and good pay/benefits.  there's something nice to have.


----------



## locoman (Sep 17, 2007)

Locomotive Engineer for 36 years deer hunter for 56year and forever ....


----------



## GaMedic36958 (Oct 4, 2007)

I am a firefighter/Paramedic

GOD BLESS AMERICA!!!


----------



## riverdog (Oct 4, 2007)

I run a large gravure web press for a international printing co. Designs like Butcher Block laminate counter tops.  Also have a small vinyl sign and print shop at home.


----------



## chughes (Oct 4, 2007)

I am a Lineman For North Georgia EMC In Dalton,Ga

Been doing Linework for 11yrs.

Like climbing, But Buckets are sure nice.


----------



## will_n_pam (Oct 5, 2007)

matthewsman said:


> Independant distributor for Flowers Baking Co.



you from around t'ville??


----------



## kmckinnie (May 31, 2010)

I've worked for the same com. for 20 years now! contruction comercal! I'm the jobsite superviser! Somebody has to do it!!!


----------



## Hunter922 (May 31, 2010)

Someone left the shovel out...


----------



## Oak-flat Hunter (May 31, 2010)

Graphic Artist.


----------



## kmckinnie (May 31, 2010)

Hunter922 said:


> Someone left the shovel out...



Its the copper that we worry about..........


----------



## rhbama3 (May 31, 2010)

Certified Clinical Perfusionist


----------



## Nicodemus (May 31, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Barehand transmission lineman, southwestern corner of the state, Georgia Power Co. For two and a half more years anyway. Then I have some hooks and a belt for sale.




Due to unforseen circumstances, it`ll be 4 more years, from next week, till I call it quits. 

If I don`t wear slam out before that. 

You young linemen that love to climb, use a bucket truck every chance you get. Those hooks will wear you out. Especially when you`re climbin` 60 to 95 foot wooden poles, and 175 foot steel towers. On a real regular basis.


----------



## Otis (May 31, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Certified PETA deer, turkey and hog protector


 

fixed it for ya


----------



## rhbama3 (May 31, 2010)

Otis said:


> fixed it for ya




Please delete yourself.


----------



## Roberson (May 31, 2010)

woodworker, and a rocket scientist in the side...........


----------



## turtlebug (May 31, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> The best hog hunting guide to ever walk the earth.



Now it's fixed.


----------



## Nerf Warrior (May 31, 2010)

Paramedic...17years


----------



## ditchdigger (May 31, 2010)

I've been at Walton EMC for 20 years an have 20 more to go yea.


----------



## javery (May 31, 2010)

Welder/plant maintenance since I got out the army in 96.


----------



## Ruger#3 (May 31, 2010)

20 plus years USAF followed by almost 20 years flying for airlines.

Nic, I know how you feel. I wanted to be done by now but thanks to events I'll be working a few more years for sure.

The company has even approached this ole work horse to take to a desk full time. I think I'll just askem to put me down first.


----------



## pbradley (May 31, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Certified Clinical Perfusionist



You test cologne for male nurses?


----------



## Ruger#3 (May 31, 2010)

pbradley said:


> You test cologne for male nurses?




Glad you clarified that, saved me looking it up.


----------



## pbradley (May 31, 2010)

Ruger#3 said:


> Glad you clarified that, saved me looking it up.


----------



## rhbama3 (May 31, 2010)

pbradley said:


> You test cologne for male nurses?


Hows the harem herding going? 


Ruger#3 said:


> Glad you clarified that, saved me looking it up.


Pay no attention to the artist formerly known as Moderator.


----------



## mattech (May 31, 2010)

Clinical engineer. I install and maintain blood testing equipment in laboratories. Mainly in hospitals, but a few reference labs like quest and kaiser.


----------



## ThaDuck (Jun 1, 2010)

Reliability Engineer


----------



## chiefsquirrel83 (Jun 1, 2010)

Georgia Department of Corrections
Field Probation Officer II 3 years

Part-Time Security and Landscaping


----------



## bushidobam (Jun 1, 2010)

Naval aviation from 2000 to 2006.  Coolest job I ever had.

**Long live the F-14 Tomcat.**


Now i work as a CAD technician for a small private defense contractor.  Our clients are with the aviation and aerospace industries.


----------



## mbjr (Jun 1, 2010)

Wastewater Treatment Plant Operator / Pretreatment Coordinator, 6 years in the poultry industy, and the past 13 for a municipality. Keeping our streams and lakes safe for recreational use.

GAMER4LIFE


----------



## T.P. (Jun 1, 2010)

Owner of a Structural Steel Fabrication and Erection Company since 1998. Commercial and Industrial work.


----------



## TigerGalLE (Jun 1, 2010)

Registered Nurse - ICU


----------



## Bkeepr (Jun 1, 2010)

Medical Technologist, worked in various hospital microbiology labs my whole career until almost 3 years ago.  Now I do molecular biology for a small (and getting smaller  ) private lab.  We do viral genotyping and viral loads for pharmaceutical companies and a few hospital systems.  Don't know what is going to happen with this economy, I may be stuck back in a hospital again.  I like this because it is new to me, and I get weekends and holidays off!


----------



## toymn6366 (Jun 1, 2010)

feedmill manager  24 years   if it walks,crawls,or flys and can be milked,eaten or eat the eggs i can make feed for it.


----------



## lagrangedave (Jun 1, 2010)

Commercial superintendent and dang glad to be working. Sorry to hear of delayed retirement Nic. This whole post was worthy just to read Geouxlsu's post


----------



## Michelle (Jun 2, 2010)

*Thank You!*



PFDR1 said:


> Defender of our Freedom 19yrs.2months (Airborne Infantry).



Thank You!


----------



## Michelle (Jun 2, 2010)

*Thank You!*



Ruger#3 said:


> 20 plus years USAF followed by almost 20 years flying for airlines.
> 
> Nic, I know how you feel. I wanted to be done by now but thanks to events I'll be working a few more years for sure.
> 
> The company has even approached this ole work horse to take to a desk full time. I think I'll just askem to put me down first.



Thank You!


----------



## Cindi (Jun 3, 2010)

Better late than never. The work I love ... graphic artist. The work I have done the longest, glass company sales rep. 

I'm the person you call if you have a broken window - need a bathroom mirror - or glass for cabinet doors. I have heard every story from flying rocks, baseballs, and burglaries, to folks breaking into their own houses. I design shower enclosures and can cut glass. I love glass, it's challenging and there's lots of variety. 

My other job, freelance writer. Two published books, the third coming out this year, and I also write a regular weekly column and assorted feature articles. My most rewarding and challenging job is therapist, financial advisor and life coach to three rowdy "kids" that if I don't miss my guess, will probably never fully grow up, but then the apple doesn't fall far from the tree.


----------



## campinnurse (Jun 3, 2010)

Registered nurse for 25+ yrs. Currently working at an inpatient hospice facility and, believe it or not it is the best job I have ever had.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 4, 2010)

I am a pixie dust spreader on the tilt-a-whirl......think pretty soon they are gonna have me barkin' for the Yak woman or guessin' peoples weights.


----------



## papaz (Jun 4, 2010)

*job*

Sr. Network Technician for Alltel Wireless, 17 years!  Responsible for installing and maintaining all the equipment that makes your cell phone work from the time you press Send to the time you press END.


----------



## DCM161 (Jun 4, 2010)

Spent 6 yrs in the Air Force on an F-15 flightline working avionics, and spent the last 5yrs as an electronics tech on aircraft LRU circuit boards


----------



## win3006 (Jun 4, 2010)

flour mill 11 years unloading wheat


----------

